# Mar 16, 2022 AEW Dynamite St. Patrick's Day Slam



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IT'S TIME! Just hoping this match is better than their Revolution one. Hometown crowd should be rabid. You would think this main events.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Please let Britt's reign end. And don't let her get the title back the next week, either. It's time for other women on this roster to come to prime time. Britt can take a breather for a while.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> IT'S TIME! Just hoping this match is better than their Revolution one. Hometown crowd should be rabid. You would think this main events.


Wouldn't that depend on the TNT Title Match? I've been saying for over a month that Wardlow is going to get beat down bloodied by MJF and the Pinnacle ( with new member, Brian Cage.) before getting fired. MJF is the kind of prick who I could see having a 90 day no complete clause too. (This whole situation is a shot at WWE contracts in case you didn't know.) If that happens, I could see Rosa vs Baker match starting Dynamite.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

My prediction is TNT Title match opens, MJF gets Wardlow DQ'd and then tells him he's fired, and Thunder Rosa wins in the main event.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Im not interested in Scorpio sky having a 7+ day title run. I hope Wardlow wins but MJF most likely gonna interfere.
And Rosa should win the cage match. Its about time something changes in the womens division. 
Pretty sure this show will deliver more than this weeks episode.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> My prediction is TNT Title match opens, MJF gets Wardlow DQ'd and then tells him he's fired, and Thunder Rosa wins in the main event.


Saw it suggested elsewhere that MJF comes out right before the bell rings, mic in hand, and tell Wardlow he isn't an asshole and if he truly wants out of his contract that he will grant him that..... but the contract clearly has 90 day no compete policy.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't see what point there is in MJF costing Wardlow the title. It's far too obvious and it would be completely idiotic in kayfabe from MJF's point of view. Also, keeping the title on Scorpio Sky? Really? He's awful.

Would make far more sense for him to stay out of the match and allow Wardlow to win, only to then come out, spoil the party and inform Wardlow that the title is his as per the terms of their contract. You then have MJF as TNT champion for a couple of months and build towards Wardlow winning it - and freedom from his contract with MJF - at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> I don't see what point there is in MJF costing Wardlow the title. It's far too obvious and it would be completely idiotic in kayfabe from MJF's point of view. Also, keeping the title on Scorpio Sky? Really? He's awful.
> 
> Would make far more sense for him to stay out of the match and allow Wardlow to win, only to then come out, spoil the party and inform Wardlow that the title is his as per the terms of their contract. You then have MJF as TNT champion for a couple of months and build towards Wardlow winning it - and freedom from his contract with MJF - at Double or Nothing.


Your idea is every bit as obvious as the idea you dislike. Both are being discussed ad nauseam online, both are easy and obvious ways to progress the story forward and both make sense.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> Your idea is every bit as obvious as the idea you dislike. Both are being discussed ad nauseam online, both are easy and obvious ways to progress the story forward and both make sense.


Maybe it's just as obvious, but it's far less stupid.

MJF coming out and costing Wardlow makes no real sense. He's supposed to be smarter and more cunning than just "er, ummm, duhhhh, I no let Wardlow win the title". Letting him win it only to take it away from him is far smarter, far more fitting of his character, more impactful and raises the stakes of their inevitable match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There's no chance Wardlow wins this.

MJF taking away Wardlows opportunity of gold and then firing him is the way they'll go down.

But then AEW will just hire Wardlow in kayfabe, MJF will sell it like absolute death and Wardlow will finally be able to get his hands on him.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Maybe it's just as obvious, but it's far less stupid.
> 
> MJF coming out and costing Wardlow makes no real sense. He's supposed to be smarter and more cunning than just "er, ummm, duhhhh, I no let Wardlow win the title". Letting him win it only to take it away from him is far smarter, far more fitting of his character, more impactful and raises the stakes of their inevitable match.


Wardlow could win a title before MJF does. Do you think MJF wants that to happen? 

MJF taking the title after Wardlow wins it, still does not protect MJF from Wardlow. It is a good story that builds to Wardlow ultimately winning the title from MJF. But it's an open challenge title and even if Max changes that, Wardlow just needs to build up wins to get into the top 5 of the rankings to get his match. I feel like MJF would want to protect himself from possibly having to face Wardlow down the line. 

I think there may be another play here we have yet to have mentioned for the direction this takes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt shouldnt drop the belt to that jobber. 

Putting belts on jobbers is just stupid, its bad enough they handed one to Scorpio Sky let along handing one to Thunder Rosa. ENTITLED JOBBERS DONT DRAW!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Britt shouldn’t lose to Rosa.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Britt shouldn’t lose to Rosa.


She really shouldnt! Thunder Rosa just is a pissbreak jobber and doesnt belong anywhere near the women's title!

She SHOULD be at the back of the line btw, Britt already beat her! Rosa is just a entitled dumb bitch that needs to get off tv, not being handed titles!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Britt v Rosa should main event this episode.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> She really shouldnt! Thunder Rosa just is a pissbreak jobber and doesnt belong anywhere near the women's title!
> 
> She SHOULD be at the back of the line btw, Britt already beat her! Rosa is just a entitled dumb bitch that needs to get off tv, not being handed titles!


I wouldn’t call her a jobber and I wouldn’t call her an entitled dumb bitch either. I just don’t feel that Rosa having the title would be more entertaining than Britt right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NamelessJobber said:


> Britt v Rosa should main event this episode.


I'd actually start off hot with the cage match.

Set the precedent. 

End the show with Wardlow vs. Scorpio Sky but build to a crescendo throughout the night. Show ATT plotting, show Wardlow working out in build up to this match, make that main event seem like a huge big deal.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> I wouldn’t call her a jobber and I wouldn’t call her an entitled dumb bitch either. I just don’t feel that Rosa having the title would be more entertaining than Britt right now.


Honestly, I love Britt Baker and she's my #1 favorite woman in AEW; but I think she'd benefit more by losing this upcoming Steel Cage match to Thunder Rosa here.

She deserves better than to risk having folks turn on her by winning the Steel Cage match, and for still being world champion even though everyone else has expected Rosa to beat her by around this time.

Besides, Britt will still be entertaining and compelling without the world title anyway. She got herself organically over for a year (starting in January 2020 when she turned heel), and remained popular long before she beat Hikaru Shida for the world championship at Double or Nothing 2021.

Britt's world championship reign still hasn't outstayed its welcome atm. She only has 4 more days of life left to it since this Wednesday is the perfect time to drop the belt to Rosa (who's also really over and a great talent too).

Britt will be fine, and losing this upcoming match will just benefit her in the long run for various fans


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> I wouldn’t call her a jobber and I wouldn’t call her an entitled dumb bitch either. I just don’t feel that Rosa having the title would be more entertaining than Britt right now.


Team DMD is the 🔥 going rn for the AEW women's division and they should continue to run it with Britt as the champ!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Team DMD is the 🔥 going rn for the AEW women's division and they should continue to run it with Britt as the champ!


No she's not, not anymore


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For neither Britt and/or Rosa should be champ right now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> For neither Britt and/or Rosa should be champ right now


They’re the only two that should be champ at this point. Everyone else would feel like a downgrade from Britt or just not ready for that position.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt is a usable character that would best be used doing interview segments or being part of Adam Cole’s entourage so hopefully she loses and can go back to being a funny part of the show.

Have no desire to watch her or any ladies wrestle, but her character and mic work can def be put to use


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Neither idea is massively exciting to me right now. I was looking forward to Thunder Rosa winning the title for a long time, but she hasn't looked great recently. I'd hope the title can motivate her to raise her game, but I wonder if she's another better chasing than reigning.

Let's say Britt retains, who else is there really for her to face unless they go heel vs. heel, title vs. title with her and Jade. That or Hayter turning but even that would have limited mileage.

Britt's title reign has been a slog for match quality. Mediocre matches from start to finish except vs. Statlander. AEW is the 'pro wrestling company' so should aspire to have better women's title matches than WWE like it has better men's title matches. But it doesn't and despite her strong character work, Britt's improvement in the ring seemed to hit a ceiling some time back. Neither of their two women's champions are good for match quality.

I dunno, I wouldn't mind seeing it on a fired up Shida again, but the issue of a thin women's roster would mean she'd repeat many of her reign one defenses. Shida vs. Serena has been a better feud than any AEW Women's Title program I can recall to date.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> They’re the only two that should be champ at this point. Everyone else would feel like a downgrade from Britt or just not ready for that position.


Actually Britt is the only one that should be champ rn, Thunder Rosa is just a boring flop like Adam Page and shouldnt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Britt should lose - shake it up a bit

and she will lose


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's time for Thunder Rosa to be champ. Unfortunately, they didn't really stick the landing on this Britt/Rosa feud. Don't know why they had to get Mercedes Martinez involved and book her portion like she was The Big Show (maybe he pitched the angle LOL)

Week 1 - Mercedes cracks Thunder Rosa in the head with a pipe
Week 2 - Britt stomps Mercedes out
Week 3 - Mercedes and Thunder Rosa are friends

Wouldn't this whole thing have been much better if you eliminate Mercedes and just have Britt and her goons hit Thunder Rosa with a pipe. Or you could have Mercedes surprise debut as Thunder Rosa's tag team partner against Britt and Jamie and skip The Big Show booking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice TV special style card this one.

Add in potential appearances from Punk and MJF who were off selling their dog collar match last week and this could be quite the show.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502802665633468417
This where Yuta joins Bryan & Moxley?

So this week's line-up is:

Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker in a Steel Cage for the Womens Title
Wardlow vs Scorpio Sky TNT Title
Hangman & Jurassic Express (so happy he's dropping DO) vs Adam Cole & RedDragon
Moxley/Bryan vs Yuta & Chuck Taylor 

Not bad at all.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

They've kind of teased Trent not fully accepting Wheeler in their group, so I wonder if that could somehow play into it. Wheeler turns and says it's because Trent could have been his mentor, but didn't want to be, so he's getting help elsewhere. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MaseMan said:


> They've kind of teased Trent not fully accepting Wheeler in their group, so I wonder if that could somehow play into it. Wheeler turns and says it's because Trent could have been his mentor, but didn't want to be, so he's getting help elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I was thinking along the same lines. Trent is not a fan of Yuta so him leaving the Best Friends would make sense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yuta has elite technique in the ring but the personality of a cardboard box, so he definitely needs some kind of direction or mentorship to work on that side (my idea was sending him away to Japan or Mexico for half a year and returning with an original masked gimmick). It'd be interesting to see if Regal, Mox and Danielson could turn him into something special. The technique is there, the rest not yet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Feels like it's been a minute since Chuck Taylor had a match on Dynamite.

Would be nice for Yuta to get a reboot because he is improving at a rapid rate in the ring. Maybe a heel turn sets him on the right path for his character. Although, I don't think Moxley and Danielson feuding with Best Friends is gonna go over well here lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Thunder Rosa is going to WIN


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Britt should win so people start getting sick of her and start getting heat.

wardlow should win and be forced to give mjf the belt. Tranisitional champs are realistic.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Hell yeah sexy Chuckie T having a match on Dynamite!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I will still watch Dynamite, but its a piss break when Thunder Rosa is on.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Feels like it's been a minute since Chuck Taylor had a match on Dynamite.


Would have been a great streak to continue.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Feels like it's been a minute since Chuck Taylor had a match on Dynamite.
> 
> Would be nice for Yuta to get a reboot because he is improving at a rapid rate in the ring. Maybe a heel turn sets him on the right path for his character. Although, I don't think Moxley and Danielson feuding with Best Friends is gonna go over well here lol


Why is Daniel and Mox fueding with the best friends? If its not the best friends then its the Dork Order, there are other teams to use!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Obvious can be good. Better than you hitting your home town nearly all the time and losing to swerve the crowd. I expect Rosa to win, then Britt is free to become Tony’s first ROH women’s champion. I guess the only thing with that though, is have they built up enough of the other women to feud with Rosa and Britt independently? Or does Tony sign someone like (throwing a name out there) Athena/Ember to slot straight in with one of them?


Statlander should really be ready to slot in with one of them, and they could get there with some booking but right now to me at least it would feel flung at the wall.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

With Double or Nothing coming up in 2 months time, I wonder if we're getting any nearer to the men and women's Owen Hart tournaments starting.

Both finals conclude at that event and you'd think we'd hear some news regarding brackets and tournament style.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Erik. said:


> With Double or Nothing coming up in 2 months time, I wonder if we're getting any nearer to the men and women's Owen Hart tournaments starting.
> 
> Both finals conclude at that event and you'd think we'd hear some news regarding brackets and tournament style.


The start was already announced to May 11th at UBS Arena at Long Island.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> The start was already announced to May 11th at UBS Arena at Long Island.


Bloody hell, missed that announcement.

That gives 6 televised events for the tournament (3 Dynamites and 3 Rampages) before the final on the night of the PPV.

Slightly disappointing as I was hoping for a G1 round robin style tournament. Which I guess still ISN'T impossible, but highly unlikely.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

@Erik. And I bet we won't see any match at the last Rampage before DoN, so i would say only 5 shows where matches could happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> And I bet we won't see any match at the last Rampage before DoN, so i would say only 5 shows where matches could happen.


What makes you think that?

The Rampage before DoN is live, no?

Seems a good time to have a semi final to get some eyes on the event without spoilers spoiling it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Lee's face here 😂 ... he and Jericho are going to have fun together.

My guess is Sammy gets involved somehow here.

Also, they need to explain how Garcia and 2point0 went from jumping Jericho in the back and injuring him to being his worshippers. If that's ignored, it'll be a classic example of lazy wrestling continuity (something AEW hasn't been _too_ bad about compared to WWE).


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Beating him up knocked some sense into him. I can even hear Jericho saying it in my head. 2point0 can say that his insults were pretty funny (they weren’t) and they didn’t enjoy attacking Jericho as much as they thought they would. 

Cue Garcia in frame saying that he then figured a way to get to Kingston without risking another ass kicking fromm my Eddie. They would rather avoid that in the future as much as they possibly can.

Jericho currently rents the most space in my head up there with little of it involving his career until AEW. Some of you rent almost exclusively to TK. At least he won’t stink up the place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Happy (almost) anniversary to this tweet 🥳

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372377716004167681*


----------



## JadedSoul (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> IT'S TIME! Just hoping this match is better than their Revolution one. Hometown crowd should be rabid. You would think this main events.


_How was their Revolution match?

I might have to go back and watch that match today!!_


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So Rosa/Britt should main event, and it should be an obvious title change given the hometown, the anniversary to the bloodbath of a match they had a year prior, and the stagnation Britt's title reign has had.

And really, predictable isn't bad if your end destination is a good one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> So Rosa/Britt should main event, and it should be an obvious title change given the hometown, the anniversary to the bloodbath of a match they had a year prior, and the stagnation Britt's title reign has had.
> 
> And really, predictable isn't bad if your end destination is a good one.


*And they need to make up for their stinker at the PPV.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I really hope they come up with something more creative and surprising for the TNT title match than just MJF interfering and costing Wardlow the title. That is just so painfully obvious and basic.

I'd still rather they have Wardlow win it, only for MJF to demand per their contract next week that he hands it over to him. Wardlow has to hand it over and they then build towards their match at Double or Nothing for the title where Wardlow wins it back.

If not that then just anything that isn't simply what I said in the first paragraph.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And they need to make up for their stinker at the PPV.*


Yeah the match was fine, but underwhelming, which does make me wonder if that Lights out match was sort of an outlier in terms of how good a match they can have with each other. 

But I think they know for sure that people are expecting more and felt disappointed, so I bet they are really gonna go all out for this one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I really hope they come up with something more creative and surprising for the TNT title match than just MJF interfering and costing Wardlow the title. That is just so painfully obvious and basic.
> 
> I'd still rather they have Wardlow win it, only for MJF to demand per their contract next week that he hands it over to him. Wardlow has to hand it over and they then build towards their match at Double or Nothing for the title where Wardlow wins it back.
> 
> If not that then just anything that isn't simply what I said in the first paragraph.


I think if anything it'll be Spears costing Wardlow. Few chairshots to him to weaken him before Sky beats him. 

Not sure MJF is man enough kayfabe to confront Wardlow and cost him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> I think if anything it'll be Spears costing Wardlow. Few chairshots to him to weaken him before Sky beats him.
> 
> Not sure MJF is man enough kayfabe to confront Wardlow and cost him.


Part of the problem for me is that I don't think it's a good look having Wardlow lose again, whatever the reason.

People are right in saying he's lost a lot of his "big" matches (Cody, Hangman, the second Hager match, Punk) and I think they're better riding the wave and following up on him winning the ladder match by pretty much squashing Sky tonight. Sky isn't good enough to be a champion in this company and Wardlow's momentum needs to be kept going.

I also think it'll do more for the story if Wardlow wins the title only to have what he rightly earned unfairly wrenched from him by MJF. That sense of injustice, as well as the TNT title itself, being part of their feud would really add to it in my opinion.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Love Britt and she should have won the title sooner than she did. I have enjoyed her title run all the way through. The time is here for her to lose the title in my eyes. Thunder Rosa and in a cage match. Makes all of the sense in the world. Britt can come out of this saying "It took a steel cage for Thunder Rosa to beat me.". Hopefully it's a good match.

Legit interested in seeing how the Wardlow vs. Scorpio Sky match plays out. I doubt that Wardlow is winning also.

The 6 man tag team match, even though I like Hangman and Jurassic Express, I have no interest in. 

I have interest in Jericho, Hager, Garcia and 2.0 being together as a group but still wish that they would change that name.

Mox and Danielson in a tag team match, sure.

I assume that we will get some sort of appearance from the Hardys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JadedSoul said:


> _How was their Revolution match?
> 
> I might have to go back and watch that match today!!_


It wasn't too good at all. Britt was highly sloppy and Rosa was off her game too. Hopefully tonight is in line with their first 2 matches. 

The first match I would give 3 stars and the Lights Out I would give 4.25 stars. Revolution was more like a 2.25.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Road to St Patricks Day Slam. Nice final build to Wardlow/Scorpio and Britt/Rosa. Especially the latter. The Britt/Rosa package got me more excited for tonight then they're entire post Full Gear build.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> It wasn't too good at all. Britt was highly sloppy and Rosa was off her game too. Hopefully tonight is in line with their first 2 matches.
> 
> The first match I would give 3 stars and the Lights Out I would give 4.25 stars. Revolution was more like a 2.25.


*2.25 is being nice tbh. Our girls failed 😔*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Did anyone else think that Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa from AEW Revolution was a pretty good match (or even a great match)?

I get that I’m in the minority here.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk on the show tonight?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Did anyone else think that Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa from AEW Revolution was a pretty good match (or even a great match)?
> 
> I get that I’m in the minority here.


Not really. 

Thought was pretty weak their worst match together so far personally.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Part of the problem for me is that I don't think it's a good look having Wardlow lose again, whatever the reason.
> 
> People are right in saying he's lost a lot of his "big" matches (Cody, the second Hager match, Punk) and I think they're better riding the wave and following up on him winning the ladder match by pretty much squashing Sky tonight. Sky isn't good enough to be a champion in this company and Wardlow's momentum needs to be kept going.
> 
> I also think it'll do more for the story if Wardlow wins the title only to have what he rightly earned unfairly wrenched from him by MJF. That sense of injustice, as well as the TNT title itself, being part of their feud would really add to it in my opinion.


I don't think Wardlow losing would hurt his momentum as long as there is plenty of fuckery to protect him, he'll still be massively over, but I do think going the route of having him win the gold only to give it to MJF contractually makes more sense for the storyline and helps build the long term story better. They brought up the contract stipulation so what better way to screw with Wardlow and build on it by actually following through on something you already brought up and put in the minds of your audience? I would actually like to see Wardlow be reluctantly forced back into his bodyguard position after MJF takes the title. Not the same way they did it before with Wardlow getting no promo time and standing behind MJF of course, but in a legally binding way where Wardlow is irate every week but can't touch MJF only for it to build to the point where they have their blow-off match at DON. By having Wardlow lose via fuckery tonight, I think it limits them on how far they can stretch the feud unless they plan on blowing it off before DON in a main event on a TV special.



The Legit Lioness said:


> *2.25 is being nice tbh. Our girls failed 😔*


Tonight is only the 2nd cage match in AEW history so they need to deliver this time and try to top their Lights Out match for sure. That's a tall order though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hardys vs. Private Party added


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Did anyone else think that Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa from AEW Revolution was a pretty good match (or even a great match)?
> 
> I get that I’m in the minority here.


I thought that the action was fine but the interference and referee distractions really brought the match down. It was kind of annoying by the end. Plus, Revolution was full of awesome matches, so Britt vs Thunder didn't really shine next to the competition.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504163177189167106*
It'll be cool to see, but this is what Bischoff means by lack of stories in AEW. You have plenty of material to start a legit feud, like Isiah being a lifelong Hardy Boyz fan and feeling misused and mistreated by Matt, but they just do a match with no build. It's underwhelming.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Outside of the 6 man, it looks to be a promising show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hardyz vs Private Party sounds great. Show looks like it'll be a good time.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good looking card tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504163177189167106
> *It'll be cool to see, but this is what Bischoff means by lack of stories in AEW. You have plenty of material to start a legit feud, like Isiah being a lifelong Hardy Boyz fan and feeling misused and mistreated by Matt, but they just do a match with no build. It's underwhelming.*


…. no build?

Andrade and his goons turned on Hardy of 3 weeks of build and Jeff saved him

like… what more story could you possibly need? They’ll flesh it out depending on their destination


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

MJF costing Wardlow the title would be stupid in every way. Lets see if AEW is clever enough to give the title to Wardlow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Punk on the show tonight?


I'm thinking he probably misses this week too. There's a lot going on tonight already. I'd bring him back next week. Better to make the fans salivate for your return, especially when the roster is this stacked with Miro and Omega coming back soon as well.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

No idea why they are keeping Miro off tv.

Bring him back already FFS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. no build?
> 
> Andrade and his goons turned on Hardy of 3 weeks of build and Jeff saved him
> 
> like… what more story could you possibly need? They’ll flesh it out depending on their destination


*I do not give a fuck about Andrade. This is strictly about the wasted potential of a Hardy Party feud.*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. no build?
> 
> Andrade and his goons turned on Hardy of 3 weeks of build and Jeff saved him
> 
> like… what more story could you possibly need? They’ll flesh it out depending on their destination


This also might be a case of Hardyz getting a W here and the beginning to them being built up and the real story/fued is going to play out down the line when PP get put over by the Hardyz bigly.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm what do you do with Miro next...?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Less fans care about Private Party compared to those who do for Andrade El Idolo.

Seriously, who cares?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I do not give a fuck about Andrade. This is strictly about the wasted potential of a Hardy Party feud.*


Well, that sounds like a personal problem. AEW has done their job on this one.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Well, that sounds like a personal problem. AEW has done their job on this one.


they really haven’t though, to be honest. Jeff Hardy comes in —a huge star. Reunites with his brother — as one of the most popular, acclaimed tag teams of all time, and their first match is a lukewarm at best match on Dynamite against Private Party?

& i don’t even dislike those guys but for MONTHS they’ve been presented as a job crew with go away heat. His debut wasn’t done well and his first match in AEW hasn’t been done well either. A meaningful build would’ve been something fans were clamoring to see ahead of time, and it’s announced the previous week with a story that people care about.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Hardys probably gonna beat the Jobber Party.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I do not give a fuck about Andrade. This is strictly about the wasted potential of a Hardy Party feud.*


just because YOU don’t give a fuck about him, does not mean there isn’t a story

it just means you don’t like the participants of the story 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DRose1994 said:


> they really haven’t though, to be honest. Jeff Hardy comes in —a huge star. Reunites with his brother — as one of the most popular, acclaimed tag teams of all time, and their first match is a lukewarm at best match on Dynamite against Private Party?
> 
> & i don’t even dislike those guys but for MONTHS they’ve been presented as a job crew with go away heat. His debut wasn’t done well and his first match in AEW hasn’t been done well either. A meaningful build would’ve been something fans were clamoring to see ahead of time, and it’s announced the previous week with a story that people care about.


I mean they're not gonna just throw them in there with FTR, Young Bucks, House of Black, Santana/Ortiz, or Death Triangle right away. That would actually be a worse decision because they have to win their 1st one. This is an acceptable debut match, especially seeing as we have been watching the Hardyz for 20 years. At Double or Nothing or even in the coming weeks I'm sure they'll be involved in bigger matches.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prosper said:


> I mean they're not gonna just throw them in there with FTR, Young Bucks, House of Black, Santana/Ortiz, or Death Triangle right away. That would actually be a worse decision because they have to win their 1st one. This is an acceptable debut match, especially seeing as we have been watching the Hardyz for 20 years. At Double or Nothing or even in the coming weeks I'm sure they'll be involved in bigger matches.


You don’t need to give Hardys wins to get them over. They’re already over. It would be like having Brock Lesnar face off against health slater in his return match before facing Cena at the PPV.

The draw is seeing the Hardy boyz again and that becomes less and less special as the weeks go on


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

St Patrick's episode eh?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just because YOU don’t give a fuck about him, does not mean there isn’t a story
> 
> it just means you don’t like the participants of the story 🤷‍♂️


*This is lazy AF. It's "hey Matt got kicked out of his group, Jeff is back, and Private Party is a tag team." So they throw a match on TV the very next week and move on to something even more lackluster instead of letting it breathe and telling a story. Punk and MJF vs the rest of the show is night and day.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is lazy AF. It's "hey Matt got kicked out of his group, Jeff is back, and Private Party is a tag team." So they throw a match on TV the very next week and move on to something even more lackluster instead of letting it breathe and telling a story. Punk and MJF vs the rest of the show is night and day.*


over-simplifying, under-selling, mis-understanding - judging a movie in the first 10 minutes and a book in chapter 1

how are you ever gonna be happy when Sasha joins?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> You don’t need to give Hardys wins to get them over. They’re already over. It would be like having Brock Lesnar face off against health slater in his return match before facing Cena at the PPV.
> 
> The draw is seeing the Hardy boyz again and that becomes less and less special as the weeks go on


So you would rather have them either lose to a top team right away over having them beat a low tier team? And on the flip side why would you put the Hardy’s over House of Black or FTR immediately?

If the Hardy’s are already over then it shouldn’t matter then yeah? Or you would have them become tag champs right away on the night of their debut like they did in their last WM return to WWE?

The Hardy’s are not becoming “less special” just because they’re debuting against Private Party and feuding with Andrade. You can’t just bend over backwards for these guys and give them the world on night 1.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Around 6,300 tickets sold for tonight's show and I'd hope the Hardys match will take that over 6,500 by bell time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jeff dancing to the ring while "making the save" ruined the debut more than this undercard booking is.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prosper said:


> So you would rather have them either lose to a top team right away over having them beat a low tier team? And on the flip side why would you put the Hardy’s over House of Black or FTR immediately?
> 
> If the Hardy’s are already over then it shouldn’t matter then yeah? Or you would have them become tag champs right away on the night of their debut like they did in their last WM return to WWE?
> 
> The Hardy’s are not becoming “less special” just because they’re debuting against Private Party and feuding with Andrade. You can’t just bend over backwards for these guys and give them the world on night 1.


I'd do Young Bucks vs Hardy Boys right off the bat with Young Bucks taking the first and Hardy's taking the second. This is the feud that people want to see and most people aren't going to sit through Andrade struggle with the English language for months on end to wait to see the match they want to see.

You can absolutely give them the world night one because when else are they getting it? they're both in their 40s and are at the tail end of their career. 


If your point that WWE did it wrong by giving them to tag titles was wrong, I don't know what to say... 





the clip has 44 MILLION VIEWS and the entire return was widely considered the best part of the entire show and possibly the entire year.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

We don’t need Jeff and Matt catching a beat down or exchanging witticisms with Andrade and Private Party as they build up for a match down the road. The magic of the Hardy Boys is going to be hopefully pretty short lived in AEW. We can really only pray Matt & Jeff signed a short term deal and they will be gone after Double or Nothing. 

Are we getting the grizzled veteran tag team looking for one last shot at glory? Or are we getting two 40somethings acting like they are 20somethings? The first example could actually get more than just them over. The delusional route would be booking two pretty broken down husks of wrestlers like it is 2001 all over again. That gets nobody over besides Matt & Jeff and, unfortunately, that isn’t 2point0.

If you all didn’t catch BTE this week they draw attention to the fact that there are TWO tag teams with a Matt and a Jeff. if this were WWE 2point0 would be named Chad & Brad’s Badd. We can’t confuse the AEW fans with wrestlers having the same name. A Butch (Matt Lee) and a Gunther (Jeff Parker) 2point0 remix would be…petty and not worth the time to use it on TV. So we have two teams of Matt & Jeff. Big whoop! Wanna fight about it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504200537109155842


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504200537109155842


If Mox turns heel and writes off Chuck Taylor from television, I’ll never complain about his garbage matches again.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> I'd do Young Bucks vs Hardy Boys right off the bat with Young Bucks taking the first and Hardy's taking the second. This is the feud that people want to see and most people aren't going to sit through Andrade struggle with the English language for months on end to wait to see the match they want to see.
> 
> You can absolutely give them the world night one because when else are they getting it? they're both in their 40s and are at the tail end of their career.
> 
> ...


So the draw is seeing the Hardyz again, and the first match you see them in, they lose? Ehhhh. If they are going to lose, I want the team who gets the win to at least gain something from it, like PP or Butcher & Blade. 

YBs gain nothing really. And that match is perhaps the biggest Hardyz match AEW has or one of the top 2-3 matches. When they do end up working together it should be on PPV or the main event of Dynamite. 

This isn't about getting the Hardyz over, it is likely about beginning to build them back up. Realistically if they are headed to the tag title match at DoN, they will need to work their way up the rankings.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think we can sum up the Hardys & AHFO stuff pretty easily.

Matt was an asshole (in character) for 1.5 years. He signed Private Party to deals where he took most of their money. He didn't really elevate their career. Then in the last month or so he displays "erratic behavior" to play up Jeff's exit on WWE. And then in the last week or so starts acting like a babyface so AHFO can beat him up so Jeff can make the save along with Darby & Sting.

To put it simply, this ain't no Citizen Kane. Matt's a face again, barely acknowledging or atoning for his past mistakes so he can team up with Jeff. Andrade inherits this awful faction. And Private Party, who kind of have every right to be mad at Matt & turn on him will be the sacrificial lambs to start before being lackies again.

But, Jeff Hardy is in AEW and the Hardy Boys are a thing. And if we're being honest, that's all you need and it's people really care about.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> So the draw is seeing the Hardyz again, and the first match you see them in, they lose? Ehhhh. If they are going to lose, I want the team who gets the win to at least gain something from it, like PP or Butcher & Blade.
> 
> YBs gain nothing really. And that match is perhaps the biggest Hardyz match AEW has or one of the top 2-3 matches. When they do end up working together it should be on PPV or the main event of Dynamite.
> 
> This isn't about getting the Hardyz over, it is likely about beginning to build them back up. Realistically if they are headed to the tag title match at DoN, they will need to work their way up the rankings.


No one will care if the hardys lose their first match and if they do it'll get heat on the Bucks and thats exactly what you want for a heel team. 

Hogans first match back in WWE? a loss vs Rock. How many people talk about Hogan losing? they talk about the match. 

Brocks first match back in WWE? a loss vs Cena. Despite that Brock is still a top tier talent years later. 

Building them back up? The hardys are as over as they ever will be. You don't need to spend months on end building up guys who are already "there". Throw the rankings aside and give the titles to a team that matters and have them fight the hardy's for the belts.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I mean they're not gonna just throw them in there with FTR, Young Bucks, House of Black, Santana/Ortiz, or Death Triangle right away. That would actually be a worse decision because they have to win their 1st one. This is an acceptable debut match, especially seeing as we have been watching the Hardyz for 20 years. At Double or Nothing or even in the coming weeks I'm sure they'll be involved in bigger matches.


I’m there with you — don’t give away the big tag matches for no reason, but if you can’t build Jeff Hardy’s return to some genuine fanfare then just save it until you can. You announce his debut in AEW on Twitter, casually earlier in the day? And it’s against Private Party? It just doesn’t feel like anything. It could’ve been a spectacle.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Apologies if I'm wrong but daylight savings or something has changed in America right so this starts an hour earlier than normal?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Are we 1 hour away before the show starts? What happend?

Thanks for reminding @Oracle


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@Oracle @VitoCorleoneX Yes, it starts at midnight in the UK and much of Europe.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504200537109155842


Whoever you are replying to us a bit dumb because this will be a full on demolition. I think Lethal and Hobbs will not be demolished just to be on national TV….

squashes have their place on TV. Nobody wants to see Hobbs lose.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Apologies if I'm wrong but daylight savings or something has changed in America right so this starts an hour earlier than normal?


Yeah, if you are in the UK


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Enjoy your St Patrick's Day tomorrow


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 118632


Let’s go! Great card.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Really strong card. The only match I can't figure on how they book it is Wardlow vs Scorpio Sky. It feels like Wardlow should just destroy him and capture the title, but I'm wondering if MJF and Spears pull some shenanigans and Wardlow doesn't end up getting his shot here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, Masada got a booking on the Elevation taping before Dynamite. Anyone who follows the indies will know of him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504235293712470025


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Will Masada take any bumps?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> I'd do Young Bucks vs Hardy Boys right off the bat with Young Bucks taking the first and Hardy's taking the second. This is the feud that people want to see and most people aren't going to sit through Andrade struggle with the English language for months on end to wait to see the match they want to see.
> 
> You can absolutely give them the world night one because when else are they getting it? they're both in their 40s and are at the tail end of their career.
> 
> ...


No I loved the WM Hardyz moment and thought it was done well, but WWE doesn't care about tag teams so it didn't matter. But we know at this point that AEW is different in the way they book talent, they don't just shoot people straight to the top. It hasn't hurt talents in their over-ness, I'm sure it won't hurt the Hardyz. If people are still interested in Jeff now after his recent WWE run, then he'll be more than fine. 

The Young Bucks feud will come and people will be just as hyped for it, they don't need to give it away right away. The Bucks are already involved in an Undisputed Originals vs Elite storyline that'll gain steam when Omega returns.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MaseMan said:


> Really strong card. The only match I can't figure on how they book it is Wardlow vs Scorpio Sky. It feels like Wardlow should just destroy him and capture the title, but I'm wondering if MJF and Spears pull some shenanigans and Wardlow doesn't end up getting his shot here.


They shouldn't sacrifice Scorpio Sky like that. MJF should definitely cost Wardlow tonight, especially after what Wardlow said last week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You know I'm only 4 foot 2!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hot crowd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad they’re not starting with the cage match, that should main event


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just me or the ring looks smaller?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cage mainevent!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adam Cole looking swole. I guess AEW has no drug testing policy???


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman should've aligned with the Jurassics instead of DO last year. He and Jungle Boy match up well as fan favs. No Christian today?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonder how many people that arena fills?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Just me or the ring looks smaller?


They're trying to make Adam Cole look bigger.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ugh, they opened with a tag team clusterfuck. Might have to just come back for The Hardyz, Wardlow/MJF, and the main event.*


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

maybe the ring looks smaller due to the cage?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Everytime I flick Dynamite on it always starts with a bunch of guys just standing there in the ring, whats up with that? 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cosmo77 said:


> maybe the ring looks smaller due to the cage?


Are they gonna play silly music when they lower the cage? 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This ring is definitely smaller than usual.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The ring is smaller 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman kicking ass!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Loving this crowd right now they’re gonna be hot for Thunder Rosa LFGGG


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, wherever they are, this crowd is hot for Hangman. That's nice to see


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prosper said:


> No I loved the WM Hardyz moment and thought it was done well, but WWE doesn't care about tag teams so it didn't matter. But we know at this point that AEW is different in the way they book talent, they don't just shoot people straight to the top. It hasn't hurt talents in their over-ness, I'm sure it won't hurt the Hardyz. If people are still interested in Jeff now after his recent WWE run, then he'll be more than fine.
> 
> The Young Bucks feud will come and people will be just as hyped for it, they don't need to give it away right away. The Bucks are already involved in an Undisputed Originals vs Elite storyline that'll gain steam when Omega returns.


You can care about tag team wrestling while being logical. I see no logic in paring a great team with the Hardy's with whatever Andrade is doing. The man sounds like a drunk who put a sack of marbles in his mouth and tried to talk for a laugh.

There's no real way to tell if putting job guys with stars has hurt the stars overness, it sure didn't help. CM Punk drew a million on the Friday death slot and now that show draws NXT numbers. AEW is basically doing the same numbers as they did before Punk, so its not like they retained those extra viewers from that debut on Rampage. 

If people are as interested in Young Bucks and Undisputed Era as they would be for Hardys and Young Bucks that would mean that they either made a big mistake signing the hardy boys or the Young Bucks don't have much interest no matter what because at their peak Undisputed Era was drawing very little and most people will admit they were much better in NXT than in AEW.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He’s not wrong.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Now they are just gonna always do that stupid dive to outside to take everybody out shit aren't they? 💀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole didn't get all of that enzugiri


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

1- The ring is smaller
2- I missed the weekly "Here we go" GIF that someone posts on here every week before the show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Man, wherever they are, this crowd is hot for Hangman. That's nice to see


San Antonio?

Yeah ring is small as fuck lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Man, wherever they are, this crowd is hot for Hangman. That's nice to see


Strange i swear i saw some threads saying that the crowd have had enough of him....

XD


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The definition of a hot tag.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504248966740807681


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Meltzer not hosting the AEW Awards?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That triple simultaneous moonsault was just...












Adapting said:


> They're trying to make Adam Cole look bigger.


This is the only supplement he'll need to go from a tiny twink to having a beefy physique:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No need for Cole to get larger when you can just make the ring smaller!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Jungle Jack Perry" 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I only look at Knox during these matches.

What is he even doing lmaooo


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Getting deja vu. I feel like I watched this same exact match before.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zero psychology here. Just spam. But fans are into it at least.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Page has a flying lariat as his finish. Maybe he should have been the clothesline in the doomsday device


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

JE vs Hardy's will be a spotfest


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

These guys are killing it right now, nice double doomsday device!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Zero psychology here. Just spam. But fans are into it at least.


Yeah bit to spotty for me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We have Bryan at least next to show the fans what a wrestling match should look like.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Cole pinned Jungle Jack Perry! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Yeah bit to spotty for me


I dont mind some spots, but its a video game at this point. Reminds me when i press random buttons against someone at Mortal Kombat.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're still trying with Cole huh. Lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great sprint opener to heat up the crowd. Everything flowed smoothly. This better not lead to Cole winning the world title in a rematch though.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Such a great opener. Glad Cole got the pin.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I did enjoy how the finish to that tag match was like a rugby scrum


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I liked this match, it had some nice spots


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

His name is Jungle Boy Jack Perry, JR you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I only look at Knox during these matches.
> 
> What is he even doing lmaooo


Waving his hands wildly, then doing nothing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Keith Lee is definitely Irish


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wow they are finally showing videos of what happened the week before. they need to do that more often


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crazy how we just saw Jeff Hardy not long ago on Raw lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was a much better backstage segment by Keith Lee. No fucking medieval poems, just a short and sweet bad ass one liner.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

All this "hype" for Jeff Hardy and all they do is just put him in a random tag match with the Street Profits 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Danielson and Moxley vs the Clown Crew should last 30 seconds so I am sure it will go 20 minutes.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> All this "hype" for Jeff Hardy and all they do is just put him in a random tag match vs the Street Profits 😂


It isn't random, do you even follow the show?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm curious if Danielson's motivations are still the same. One being to rid AEW of comedic elements. Two being to recruit young fighters (the best suited is now with Jericho). There hasn't really been a manifesto laid out since Mox and Danielson's blood war at Revolution, with the focus being on Regal last week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That geek Ricky calling Rampage "his show" when it clearly belongs to IRL Super Saiyan teen Gohan:


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> All this "hype" for Jeff Hardy and all they do is just put him in a random tag match with the Street Profits 😂


That still must be better than being a jobber on RAW like Jeff was


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> It isn't random, do you even follow the show?


Nah, that dude just sits there and complains about the stupidest shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> It isn't random, do you even follow the show?


Yes. And everytime I flick it on there are a bunch of guys standing in the ring 😂


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Repackaging for Stat?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Statlander dropping the alien thing in prep for a big push?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Statlander changing her character, damn I liked the Alien.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think there's a good chance they're just gonna put Cage back with Team Taz to sneak attack Keith Lee


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kris Statlander? That's Bryan Danielson, Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two back to back tag matches?

How hard is it to format a god damn show, the GM mode in 2k22 would've had triple h slagging you off for doing something like this.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Regal on commentary let's fucking go


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeon Moxleeeeeeeeeeeey🤪" stupid Justin Roberts! 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Right now at the announce booth, Xcalibur most feel like the biggest geek next to Regal, Tony and JR


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Statlander changing her character, damn I liked the Alien.


I will miss the booping


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is Bryan a face now? He was a heel a few weeks ago, wasnt he lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Right now at the announce booth, Xcalibur most feel like the biggest geek next to Regal, Tony and JR


Do ya think the sock on his face has something to do with it?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chuck Taylor is such a fucking geek. Why the fuck does Khan put this goof on national TV is beyond me.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> So is Bryan a face now? He was a heel a few weeks ago, wasnt he lol


More tweener than anything not really a face atm


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This match should be a massacre. Bryan and Mox vs these 2?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At least Wheeler looks like he takes car of himself. Chuck looks like shit. Even Adam Cole takes care of himself better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So is Bryan a face now? He was a heel a few weeks ago, wasnt he lol


He was never a heel for me.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

First time watching AEW in 2 years. Forgot how much i loved moxley when he was in WWE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Statlander changing her character, damn I liked the Alien.


Statlander should be pushed as the alien!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley looking great. What a difference from last year.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504253332008980481


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chuggles getting that much offense is ridiculous.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im not watching the main event! Because Thunder Rosa is in it, its not worth watching, Thunder Rosa is a pissbreak!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

chuck taylor beatin Bryans and Moxs ass lmao


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Would be cool if Yuta turned on the best friends here and joined Mox and Bryan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This storyline with Bryan and Mox is somehow underwhelming yet entertaining lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans are kind of dead. And its all due to the geeks in the ring


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mox and Bryan have been amazing as a tag team it doesn't feel like 2 guys just got thrown together


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is where you just pull the finish if you are the booker of the year and end this shit. Why give these geeks so much airtime especially with Moxley and Bryan. But nope, commercial time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sounds like the plan for Mox/Bryan is still to recruit the young guys.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They really have to go through a break for this match? Yawn


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The thing about Mox is, he can actually work a decent match when hes not rolling around the arena or fighting some old Japanese man


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Still to come, is Mason Ryan vs David Otunga for the TNT championship 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Marq Quen needs to bring his Guinness hair on the St Patrick's show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox and Bryan just rolling around handing out ass beatings under the guide of love and teaching is some funny bully shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nobody in the known universe thinks Best Friends can win this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Cuck and Yuuta still hanging with Mox/Bryan? Squash these geeks and move on to the next segment!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is Cuck and Yuuta still hanging with Mox/Bryan? Squash these geeks and move on to the next segment!


so that they can keep 2 stars in 2 quarters obviously


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nobody in the known universe thinks Best Friends can win this


You saying Trent's mom doesn't believe in her honorary sons??????


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is Cuck and Yuuta still hanging with Mox/Bryan? Squash these geeks and move on to the next segment!


This feels like they are extending it so they can go through picture in picture and then they will end it in a minute after


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why on earth is this match still going? Jesus. No reason it should go through a commercial break.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> You saying Trent's mom doesn't believe in her honorary sons??????


Sue hates Yuta too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That curious pop for Chuck's single leg crab:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432807600748437504


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That one guy is Trent Beretta! Whom is that guy that was always fighting Curt Hawkins on Superstars for no reason 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chuck Taylor looks like AJ Styles 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Danhausen looks like someone at work trying to look busy when there's nothing to do.

Why do they need 2 comedy acts in the same stable?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is how Yuta wins over AmDrag and Mox, with his fighting spirit. Seems deliberate.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They really have to go through a break for this match? Yawn


Thing is WWE is aware when crowd is dead they end the shit early. AEW just keeps the boring geeks on for 20 minutes each time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Chuck Taylor looks like AJ Styles 😂


I haven't watched a ton of Raw lately but damn did AJ go through some terrible car accident or something?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is beyond stupid at this point.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What's The Count doing there? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Why on earth is this match still going? Jesus. No reason it should go through a commercial break.


Because Tony khan loves OC and Chuck Taylor.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wheeler Yuta has exited the clown car.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Regal is the man.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this the first time Yuta ever got a chant


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good, Wheeler should leave the fucking geeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

There's so many guys on this roster who could use this rub than this fuckin geek. Jesus.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Escape the Geeks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yuta getting the role everyone expected Garcia to get.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Damn he slapped the shit outta him 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Slapped the Asian out that boy. Lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Such a kinky group lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That was some good shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should have Regel do a stable with all NXT guys instead of putting him with Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Please, please someone grab that chain and pull.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Such a kinky group lol


nothing with top the new nexus and husky harris getting beat with a belt.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Who are these two geeks?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR trying to be face is weird.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People still doubt these geniuses

fuckers were chanting YUTA at the end there - these guys know wrestling better than you


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hire the 'best there is'? Holy, have they got Bret?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at that cosplay goof trying to sound like Shawn Michaels


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuta bout to get recruited. This Bryan/Mox thing bout to be a 4+ month story.

And looks like FTR may be going babyface?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Bosnian21 said:


> Damn he slapped the shit outta him 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> nothing with top the new nexus and husky harris getting beat with a belt.


Oh yeah Punk was spanking people . Wrestling is so ridiculous at times lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did that segment imply that the tag champs are at best the 3rd best tag team in AEW


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Fucking hell.... they are trying so hard to make me turn off the TV.
So we'll get 2 title matches in the last hour?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Did that segment imply that the tag champs are at best the 3rd best tag team in AEW


that or they did a self burn by saying FTR is ahead of them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Did that segment imply that the tag champs are at best the 3rd best tag team in AEW


What you really missed was it implied ReDragon aren't as good as The Bucks or FTR the shade


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> People still doubt these geniuses
> 
> fuckers were chanting YUTA at the end there - these guys know wrestling better than you



Yes making 2 of your biggest names who can draw you money a tag team in the 2nd match on the card going 20 minutes with nerds is motherfucking genius. Just to get..Wheeler Yuta over. Move over Paul Heyman. Tony Khan is here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

AEW has a decent tag roster


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Page has a flying lariat as his finish. Maybe he should have been the clothesline in the doomsday device


The Buckshot Lariat is dope, but the fact it needs a flip, flop and a fly to sell it as being a more powerful lariat is just too cumbersome in my book. The Dead Eye would be much better as his primary finisher, considering it's a piledriver (albeit a modified one) and whatnot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess no one knows his catch phrase.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> People still doubt these geniuses
> 
> fuckers were chanting YUTA at the end there - these guys know wrestling better than you


AEW fans chant for literally everything.

This is not the dunk you think it is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Soon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That boy Swerve!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes making 2 of your biggest names who can draw you money a tag team in the 2nd match on the card going 20 minutes with nerds is motherfucking genius. Just to get..Wheeler Yuta over. Move over Paul Heyman. Tony Khan is here.


oh puhleeezze - watch the aging wwe roster and tell me how building the future is a bad idea


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Jericho looks phenomenal. What a turnaround.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jericho decided to keep the same fucking song? Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> AEW fans chant for literally everything.
> 
> This is not the dunk you think it is.



Tony Khan could pee in the ring and they'd chant "urine urine!".


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This better be good because I'm totally meh about another faction


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh puhleeezze - watch the aging wwe roster and tell me how building the future is a bad idea


Dont tell me you think Chuck Taylor is building a future? If anything he may be building a burger combo after the match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> AEW has a decent tag roster


Its better than Usos and New Day!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why is this guy yelling at me??? 😟


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Lee the A tier mic worker getting his spotlight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great to see the heel still coming out with the sing along, and smiling while fans sing along to it. Dudes ego wont let that schtick die even as a heel. I'd expect him to change his theme on purpose so they couldn't just to be a dick, but his ego still wants hear them jamming out to this song.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who are these jobbers? I dont remember them being in the inner circle 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Garcia looks like a boy band reject who just got kicked off stage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly shocked to learn Jericho is not a Young Earther.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Dunno what made my eyes bleed more: Nick looking like an exceptionally shady drug dealer or Cash still looking like he cut his hair with a weed whacker.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

2.0 guys can work a mic this faction may work out very well in elevating them.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

THE BIG ONE


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Garcia looks like a boy band reject who just got kicked off stage.


I always thought Daniel Garcia looks like a bloodlusted Nick Jonas 🤔


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> He looks like a mean Nick Jonas



Welp can't unsee that now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn’t realize how much I missed heel Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Great to see the heel still coming out with the sing along, and smiling while fans sing along to it. Dudes ego wont let that schtick die even as a heel. I'd expect him to change his theme on purpose so they couldn't just to be a dick, but his ego still wants hear them jamming out to this song.


And that is where Tony should untuck his nuts and change his theme but Jericho just loves the attention to his theme.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Jericho talking about WF 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner Circle looked better with Sammy Guevara and LAX there, the jobbers put there in their place are just nobodies.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Is Jericho honoring Scott, or is that his gear now?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jericho looks 10 years younger and older at the same time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hager hasn't blinked yet.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho Appreciation Society is an awful name.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Matt Lee the A tier mic worker getting his spotlight.


I genuinely feel happy for this dude finally being put over, Jericho clearly sees something in him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So all this talk to claim his "Sports Entertainer" gimmick LMAO


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God is this group just gonna be one big dig at Vince?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Jericho dressed like Seth Rollins? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Basically Jericho is claiming he's WWE lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

NOT THE S WORD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never liked "Judas" (yeah really) so I'd be keen on the JAS getting rid of it further garner heat.

AND YES JERICHO, YOU'RE SPORTS ENTERTAINING ME, BAYBAY! >:]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh God is this group just gonna be one big dig at Vince?


I guess Garcia now is going to soon do the Chad Gable thing


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Hager hasn't blinked yet.



Dude can smoke a bunch of pot and still do his job. What a gig.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho should really not be talking about January 6th haha.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Why does Jericho need to scream?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's character switch is kinda jarring. Don't get me wrong, it suits him, but he's gone from A to Z in record time with no in between.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok this is fucking shit 

this faction sucks


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Damn Jericho looks phenomenal. What a turnaround.


He looks like he de-aged at least 10 years.

2.0 and Daniel Garcia finally getting to flesh out their character work.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Everyone in professional wrestling is a sports entertainer.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Is this going somewhere?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I am liking this, honestly!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jericho did this "made up creative" speech on the Inner Circle debut too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think Jericho got a call from his good friend Bruce judging by all this.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

This is great 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha this heel run is gonna be fuckin great


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol at Jericho saying thats his real name


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This is a train wreck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris Jericho not using his real name. Already lying to his stooges


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jericho can't make this work. He's trying and credit to him. But, eeeek.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok, now explain them injuring you.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hager high as fuk. I’m jealous.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Garcia gonna turn into the Rock now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jake Hager is gonna end up turning on Jericho just like Wardlow.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Lol at Jericho saying thats his real name


Jungle Boy is also a "real" name


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty awful not really interested in what they do next at all.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

HEATTTTTT


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I like Jericho, but this is kind of dumb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was pretty lame.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was certainly a segment they chose to air.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jake Hager is gonna end up turning on Jericho just like Wardlow.


Not a chance, cause Hager knows he's worthless on his own, he has to keep sucking on Jericho's titty to stay relevant.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I like Jericho, but this is kind of dumb.


It was too forced and i think Jericho hoped it would draw hatred, if anything it's pretty silly.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Professor is better than Thunder Rosa!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why not just bring back Sports Entertainment Xtreme instead?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, that was certainly a segment they chose to air.


"Interesting presentation"

JR is gold.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who are any of these guys gonna ever beat? Hagers hardly there..Garcia loses to anyone relevant, 2.0 are comedy jobbers. Like..I don't hate the idea but it needs an upper card guy in it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Mason Ryan 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright Wardlow now take that title off that generic boring caw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

PVZ


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Literal silence for Scorpio Sky. That is embarrassing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You can hear a rat piss on cotton whenever Scorpio Sky comes out


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mason Ryan vs Richochet 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Zero reaction for poor Scorpio lol.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Nevermind! lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd goes wild for Scorpio Sky.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like some things about this group, mainly Jericho no longer being a face and 2point0 + Garcia getting some definition. But Jericho didn't address the elephant in the room - them brutally assaulting and putting him out of action. If they're so indebted and worshipful of him, why'd they do that? And why did Jericho's character show very little change to becoming this? He was his same old self on Rampage commentary.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bobby Lashley is the ref 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*How they expected us to react to Jericho saying he's a Sports Entertainer:







*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sky coming out to no heat. Yikes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow can not afford the loss this early lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PVZ is there and some other stuff seems to be going on in the background.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wardlow looks like he's joined DX


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty dope of Wardlow to rock the green on his gear to celebrate St. Paddy's Day. Shame that he very likely won't win the title due to interference from that underhaded swine Maxwell. :\


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The fucking irony is Jericho has almost always been a sports entertainer.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Scorpio looks and moves great, too bad he lacks the character work.

Wardlow is so winning this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wardlow should lose the singlet.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sky coming out to no heat. Yikes.


He's a charisma vacuum.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Wardlow can not afford the loss this early lol


MJF will interfere


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Scorpio kissed the belt ?!
Meaning he gonna lose it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Soon.
> 
> View attachment 118635


Is Bret coming or something?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

12 GAUGE STEPPIN UP TO WARDOG


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Literal silence for Scorpio Sky. That is embarrassing.


As it should be.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PVZ looked a little thirsty there.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope War dog wins this one and MJF makes him give him the belt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Should get Paige's man off TV IMO.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wardlow should lose the singlet.


Nah, suits him and less generic and common than trunks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PVZ wanted the D.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How they expected us to react to Jericho saying he's a Sports Entertainer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean the gimmick isn't a bad idea, just would work better for somebody that isn't Jericho. Folk are used to wacky Jericho and enjoy him too much to seriously invest in booing him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean the gimmick isn't a bad idea, just would work better for somebody that isn't Jericho. Folk are used to wacky Jericho and enjoy him too much to seriously invest in booing him.


*This crowd booed him though.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I mean the gimmick isn't a bad idea, just would work better for somebody that isn't Jericho. Folk are used to wacky Jericho and enjoy him too much to seriously invest in booing him.


I think Braun would've worked in a group like that, especially after his comments on indy wrestling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JAS, the sports entertainers, reaching out to new fans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wardlow pec dancing in front of PVZ is cool and all until you realize that it was a potential risk due to her inadvertently causing a slip hazard where she stood. ;P



Prosper said:


> 2.0 guys can work a mic this faction may work out very well in elevating them.


Martel being borderline coked out and Parker being a smug sumbitch definitely helped, too.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bret Hart incoming.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Scorpio Sky looks like ref, they are both just a couple of generic bald black guys that look like Apollo Crews 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> AEW fans chant for literally everything.
> 
> This is not the dunk you think it is.


oh… they chanted for Yuta at the start and middle did they?

and last week and the week before?

or has he been getting crickets up until now?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Scorpio Sky looks like ref, they are both just a couple of generic bald black guys that look like Apollo Crews 🤣


alright, you're gettin outta pocket


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Dont tell me you think Chuck Taylor is building a future? If anything he may be building a burger combo after the match.


do you think anything in that match was remotely about Chuck?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lambert wearing the belt signals to me Wardlow ain't going over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oracle said:


> Ok this is fucking shit
> 
> this faction sucks












:^)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wardlow should lose the singlet.


I wonder if he has a gnarly scar or something he is hiding


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow over AF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its for the belt. Pin his ass lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who costs War Dog the win - Ethan Page, MJF, Miro or Brian Cage?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Scorpio Sky looking like a complete geek as he should.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh… they chanted for Yuta at the start and middle did they?
> 
> and last week and the week before?
> 
> or has he been getting crickets up until now?


Anything eventful in AEW gets cheers or "ohhhhhhhh"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Scorpio Sky looking like a complete geek as he should.


He's bland and boring as fuck. Never liked him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Bret Hart incoming.
> View attachment 118638


again.............


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

they aint gonna have wardlow get pinned are they....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I just had a horrible vision of a match between Sky and Spears. Might resemble an empty arena match.

They had him get pinned??? What a dumb decision.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck off.

Utter, utter shit. Fucking terrible booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No fucking way, you have Wardlow job to fucking geek Sky? LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bro that's fuckin gay


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow that is some retarded fucking booking. 

Why the fuck is Wardlow eating pins


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Idiocy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just pathetic booking. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why the fuck are you keeping the belt on zero reaction Sky. 

ughhhh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That one guy looks like Cody Rhodes 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Scorpio Sky turning the TNT title into the Divas Title with that Kelly Kelly finish


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


PVZ be like:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Well. That was bullshit.
Remember when WCW put Goldberg under and didn't put the US title on him in his title match and he never became a star?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Way to fucking job out one of the most over guys Khan. Good shit pal.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mason Ryan is getting choked by Cody Rhodes 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Few things….

Daniel Garcia is sexy as fuck and I think I’m in love.

Scorpio Sky has no business holding the TNT Championship.

Wardlow is awesome.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thats some terrible booking, lmao.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sky is still TNT champ!!!! 😅


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao Punk with a big "fuck you" to Wardlow.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey Punk ya know Wardlow did help you win that match. Like what the fuck ya prick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is that one of ICP at ringside?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So.........Wardlow won all those matches in a row..........

TO GET PINNED BY SCORPIO SKY OF ALL PEOPLE OFF SOME WEAK INTERFERENCE.....

Just......fuck this finish.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The German Shawn Spears? Its The Chairman Shawn Spears, Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This makes MJF look like an idiot that forgot the terms of his own contract. He had a free championship win lined up and ruined it for no reason. *


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This isn't the way I would have booked this angle, and the match itself was kinda boring. At least have MJF use the ring more or something before the finish, or have MJF just take his title away from him given the contract.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hate it but at least he made Sky look like a total geek

but fuck the TNT title is really lost and useless atm with him carrying it for a bit


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Relax everyone. Wardlow doesn’t need the TNT belt.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Well. That was bullshit.
> Remember when WCW put Goldberg under and didn't put the US title on him in his title match and he never became a star?


Pretty sure Raven rolled him up for a 3 but Goldy still became a star!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Mason Ryan is getting choked by Cody Rhodes 😂


Hey now, don't disgrace Wardlow by associating him with that Fake-tista. >:\


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hey Punk ya know Wardlow did help you win that match. Like what the fuck ya prick.


Punk shoulda made the “I’ll help ya after they already killed ya” save. 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Should have been a DQ over Wardlow getting pinned.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wardlow getting ganked and screwed over has only made him a bigger babyface. In Tony I trust. 🙏


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The finish is only bad because it's Scorpio Sky. If it was a Starks or somebody deemed to have a future it could've worked as at least people want to see that person as champ.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Relax everyone. Wardlow doesn’t need the TNT belt.


The TNT belt needs him / MJF.

The easiest thing to do would have MJF force Wardlow to hand over the title due to his contract. It would give him more heat than whatever this is and would actually help the TNT title have a heated feud that it hasn't had thus far.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Adapting said:


> Should have been a DQ over Wardlow getting pinned.



Thats why DQs exist. To protect top guys in tricky spots.



But ya know Mr. Booker of the year here.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm pissed off.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That interviewer looks like Fat Michael Cole.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Meh they should have given Wardlow the title and went with the contract angle. The only reason I see why they didn’t do it because Tony is being a “nice guy” and doesn’t want to do that to Sky who’s been a day one-r.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


There's Cody Rhodes he came back 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> So.........Wardlow won all those matches in a row..........
> 
> TO GET PINNED BY SCORPIO SKY OF ALL PEOPLE OFF SOME WEAK INTERFERENCE.....
> 
> Just......fuck this finish.


Yep, you build him up, he gets strong and AEW jobs him immediately.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

La Parka said:


> thats some terrible booking, lmao.


Yeah I was expecting something more creative than that, MJF has Wardlow under contract in storyline - there's a million better ways for MJF to screw him before any physicality between the two.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Wardlow getting ganked and screwed over has only made him a bigger babyface. In Tony I trust. 🙏


Rarely do I criticise the booking, but that was horrendous.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That interviewer looks like Fat Michael Cole.


THAT INTERVIEWER SUCKS BECAUSE HE LOOKS LIKE A FAT MICHEAL COLE! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Street Profits vs Hardys next.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lmao Punk with a big "fuck you" to Wardlow.


He's probably still butthurt over "MUH MUSKLE GUYZ" due to being a skinny fatass and whatnot.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Well that was extremely disappointing and quite frankly lame. It looks like he didn't even get fired.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Meh they should have given Wardlow the title and went with the contract angle. The only reason I see why they didn’t do it because Tony is being a “nice guy” and doesn’t want to do that to Sky who’s been a day one-r.


He's being nice enough giving Scorpio a fairly decent amount of TV time lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a pop.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird seeing AEW use the WWE song LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Weird seeing AEW use the WWE song LOL


Highlights how poor Impact was lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff Hardy is already the biggest babyface in the company


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol Excalibur laughing at Jr's comment


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the feud is MJF vs Wardlow, then it doesn't need the TNT Title because Wardlow's defenses would just be a pointless sidequest for him. But I just wouldn't have booked that match in the first place. Someone else could've won the ladder match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Jeff Hardy is already the biggest babyface in the company


He's pretty much their biggest star now.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Weird seeing AEW use the WWE song LOL


They don't own it so fuck em.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's weird to call them Matt and Jeff The Hardys. Much smoother to just say Matt and Jeff Hardy. Unless, somehow WWE holds the trademark on saying it like that lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

These Hardy guys making their debut seem over. Bright future years down the line.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Matt needs to ask Jericho what he did to get in shape these past two months.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Highlights how poor Impact was lol


They probably did not even check to see if it was public domain and Hardy was too high to know himself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If the feud is MJF vs Wardlow, then it doesn't need the TNT Title because Wardlow's defenses would just be a pointless sidequest for him. But I just wouldn't have booked that match in the first place. Someone else could've won the ladder match.


How about get the TNT title in a blood feud, or at least have somebody better than Scorpio holding it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brett Hardy?! Who the fuck is Brett Hardy?! It's Matt Hardy, Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I think it's weird to call them Matt and Jeff The Hardys. Much smoother to just say Matt and Jeff Hardy. Unless, somehow WWE holds the trademark on saying it like that lol


I’d assume WWE has “Hardy Boyz” but they can use just about any other variation of that name.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jeff getting the reverse Scorpio Sky reaction.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

my prediction for this match, jeff botches


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brett Hardy?! Who the fuck is Brett Hardy?! It's Matt Hardy, Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂



Brett the Hitman Hardy. The excellence of electrocution.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt, like Jericho, doing the overnight character change that expects us to forget the past year and him being a PoS carnie. I guess it is the Hardys so they get a pass, but Matt may be the king of inconsistent character development. They'll probably go broken in the next 6 months.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He's being nice enough giving Scorpio a fairly decent amount of TV time lol


Lol the guy gets no reactions


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sad that they really can't call Jeff "The Charismatic Enigma". :\

Oh well, still awesome to see how hyped up Matt and Jeff look since reuniting, which I reckon is partially due to having much more creative freedom compared to Vince's borderline OCD-level of micromanaging.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Jeff getting the reverse Scorpio Sky reaction.


Jeff will always get cheered!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bischoff was right again:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503763983035244546*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

How is Matt Hardy the face? He's been exploiting Private Party for like a year and taking 30% of their money. Now that they've finally stood up for themselves, Matt's the good guy?!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jeff will always get cheered!


and sky never will


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Matt, like Jericho, doing the overnight character change that expects us to forget the past year and him being a PoS carnie. I guess it is the Hardys so they get a pass, but Matt may be the king of inconsistent character development.


He changed characters multiple times within the course of one stadium stampede match lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Matt, like Jericho, doing the overnight character change that expects us to forget the past year and him being a PoS carnie. I guess it is the Hardys so they get a pass, but Matt may be the king of inconsistent character development.


Tbf he said he had to stop putting on suits because it turns him into an asshole  so that's something I guess lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They want us to boo the "sports entertainer" faction but cheer the Hardy's


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Matt, like Jericho, doing the overnight character change that expects us to forget the past year and him being a PoS carnie. I guess it is the Hardys so they get a pass, but Matt may be the king of inconsistent character development.


The man has been BROKEN mentally on more than one occasion, so stop being an abelist swine by decrying his mental instability.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol the guy gets no reactions


Yeah and it's a shame because the fan base really had high hopes for him. Then he just proved them wrong every fucking night


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> How is Matt Hardy the face? He's been exploiting Private Party for like a year and taking 30% of their money. Now that they've finally stood up for themselves, Matt's the good guy?!


Good point ☝


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sad that they really can't call Jeff "The Charismatic Enigma". :\
> 
> Oh well, still awesome to see how hyped up Matt and Jeff look since reuniting, which I reckon is partially due to having much more creative freedom compared to Vince's borderline OCD-level of micromanaging.


JR called him the strange enigma lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> How is Matt Hardy the face? He's been exploiting Private Party for like a year and taking 30% of their money. Now that they've finally stood up for themselves, Matt's the good guy?!


That is actually fucking true!! LMFAO, He just used their money to buy his old Hardy gear back!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> How is Matt Hardy the face? He's been exploiting Private Party for like a year and taking 30% of their money. Now that they've finally stood up for themselves, Matt's the good guy?!




Because Private Party are being American traitors by sending their 30% to Mexico instead of a hard working American.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> and sky never will


Exactly! Scorpio Sky is just boring! And should of have never went over Sammy Guevara for the TNA title, he is not a champion he is just a jobber that was handed a belt from a dummy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sad that they really can't call Jeff "The Charismatic Enigma". :\
> 
> Oh well, still awesome to see how hyped up Matt and Jeff look since reuniting, which I reckon is partially due to having much more creative freedom compared to Vince's borderline OCD-level of micromanaging.


I think Jeff could easily get another weird nickname over. Maybe one that references how long he's been a weirdo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That hair style that one guy has is quite… unfortunate.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy's selling is fucking terrible 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> Well. That was bullshit.
> Remember when WCW put Goldberg under and didn't put the US title on him in his title match and he never became a star?


But Wardlow has been presented as articulate instead of borderline mute, and isn't needlessly stiff to the point of being a living, breathing health hazard. He'll be fine and once he murders that nefarious swine Maxwell, he'll get his well-deserved title success.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Exactly! Scorpio Sky is just boring! And should of have never went over Sammy Guevara for the TNA title, he is not a champion he is just a jobber that was handed a belt from a dummy.


Sky is so dull, he literally needs a faction to be outside to keep people awake.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Billie Kay sells better than Matt Hardy ffs 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That hair style that one guy has is quite… unfortunate.


Couldn't imagine ever going out with that let alone be on live TV with that shit...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Quen looks like he really beefed up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> JR called him the strange enigma lol


Don't remind me, brah.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should've redeemed Matt like a month ago. This feels weird lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

fans want Jeff back in.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"We want Jeff" so we dont have to watch Matt's terrible selling anymore 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That hair style that one guy has is quite… unfortunate.


Haha so Quen loses the Guinness haircut for the St. Patty's episode? What a heel!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Jeff...............


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that is a HOT TAG folks. Jeff is smoking fire


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully Jeff and Matt dont do too many crazy things. To avoid injury


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Sky is so dull, he literally needs a faction to be outside to keep people awake.


Scorpio Sky definitely doesnt stand out thats for sure 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta keep Jeff with the Raw style matches for now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Hopefully Jeff and Matt dont do too many crazy things. To avoid injury


I DOUBT we will be seeing anything like what Jeff Hardy did 10 years ago


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Jeff LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I think Jeff could easily get another weird nickname over. Maybe one that references how long he's been a weirdo


The Electrifying Enigma could work. And I honestly doubt that Flex "Dwayne Johnson" Kavana would have any issues with the "electrifying" part.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was weird by Jeff just waiting there lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's pretty cool to see the Hardy's tagging together again I'm looking forward to their AEW tag team run. I also just got home, have I missed much?


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Is it me is the ring to small?

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy is going bald 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I DOUBT we will be seeing anything like what Jeff Hardy did 10 years ago


I mean they let Matt restart a match after legit getting knocked out cold hitting his head on concrete so you never know.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Jeff is WINDED WINDED lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The hair on top of Matt’s head is slowly being… DELETED.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff came in to make like 9 people watchable


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Senor Benjamin needs to join Andrade


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time for Sting and Darby?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Someone please tell Andrade just because he wears a suit and has sunglasses that he still isn’t charismatic at all.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

We already seen the exact same shit last week


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jim Ross thought Jeff was gonna do a coup de gras? lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FINALLY Sting can get his revenge on Jeff for Victory Road!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The finish is only bad because it's Scorpio Sky. If it was a Starks or somebody deemed to have a future it could've worked as at least people want to see that person as champ.


*The finish is also bad because it shits all over AEW's world famous "LONG TERM STORYTELLING!!!111!!!" Why would MJF not take a free title per his contract?*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby vs Jeff Hardy will be awesome when it happens


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Butcher looks awesome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Darby is just cool.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I LOVE THE HARDYS....

but goddamn Jeff's about as accurate with the Swanton Bomb as Malakai Black is with the most LMFAO!!!!

Homie needs to hit the leg days got no fucking hops anymore.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby hanging out with his dad, his grandpa and his weird uncle


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hirsch vs Velvet? Rampage is shaping up to be a ratings bust.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Where the fuck were they for this Red Velvet interview? JR’s backyard?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Knew they would mail it in this week with Rampage


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Who's worse: Scorpio Sky or Andrade?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Judging by Matt's balding spot, losing his Family Office really hurt his wallet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hot take: once the Hardys reunion shine wears off, Jeff would be better with Darby and Sting as the enigmatic, super popular trio and no Matt in sight.

AFO is a copy and paste of HFO. Andrade could be so much more if someone was in charge of guiding him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> FINALLY Sting can get his revenge on Jeff for Victory Road!


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

One thing is for sure, Darby is going to work and bump his ass off when he and Jeff go one on one...I can't wait to see it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Punk conquers MJF then isn't on the show the next two weeks?...k


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The finish is also bad because it shits all over AEW's world famous "LONG TERM STORYTELLING!!!111!!!" Why would MJF not take a free title per his contract?*


I won't knock it too much because while your right, costing your rival a belt is inexplicably just a wrestling thing in general even if it's stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Goofy music playing as the steel cage descends 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Victor Chaos said:


> Who's worse: Scorpio Sky or Andrade?


Andrade. At least SS can be boring in English.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Where the fuck were they for this Red Velvet interview? JR’s backyard?


Tony's basement that has an autolocking door.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

9:30, TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH!

.........Wait


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR already forgot Britt and Rosa faced eachother at the PPV. 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Judging by Matt's balding spot, losing his Family Office really hurt his wallet.


He needs a Keeps sponsorship and quick.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> JR already forgot Britt and Rosa faced eachother at the PPV. 😂



Britt vs Rosa. Once in a Lifetime!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Victor Chaos said:


> Who's worse: Scorpio Sky or Andrade?


Scorpio is aggressively bland whereas Andrade is a hilarious trainwreck, plus he has had two awesome matches with PAC and a great triple threat for the TNT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> JR already forgot Britt and Rosa faced eachother at the PPV. 😂


He forgot he was there in person to witness it lmfao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ah cucaracha ah cucaracha…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DONE! it was bad enough watching Sammy Guevara drop to a jobber, I refuse to watch Britt do it too! Britt should retain! 

Thunder Rosa is just a pissbreak, when Thunder Rosa comes on the tv remote flicks to Hannity!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah Rosa is def winning lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

These mariachis should be singing Thunder Rosa's song because that would have been funny AF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa to win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn you Tony. That entrance just made this show 5 star.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nothing to make a brutal cage match look more serious than a brightly colored mariachi band.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> These mariachis should be singing Thunder Rosa's song because that would have been funny AF


HAHAHA that is fucking hilarious.

I like how Rosa comes out to death metal , after something that has to do with her heritage.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETTTSSSSS GGOOOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> God damn you Tony. That entrance just made this show 5 star.
> 
> View attachment 118642


lmfao!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rosa is a fucking star!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's pretty impressive that they're doing this almost one year to the day on the same concept show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Britt doesn’t even have her dweebs with her? What a coincidence.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sucks that Britt can never have a live entrance because Downstait already stank up Cody's entrance in AEW


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Andrade. At least SS can be boring in English.


Another thing that makes Andrade even worse is that he is with Charlotte 🤢


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go Britt!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Most important match in AEW's women's division ever about to start


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> It's pretty impressive that they're doing this one year to the day on the same concept show.


Hope this time Rosa wins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is that why the ring is tiny?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR almost forgot where the hell he is haha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Another thing that makes Andrade even worse is that he is with Charlotte 🤢



Hard to take him serious as a stable leader when he doesn’t even wear the pants in the relationship.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> JR almost forgot where the hell he is haha



JR is phoning it in for AEW. He’d rather be in WWE calling Austin’s return segment at WM.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Rosa i would not mind if she won. AEW has a small handful of female stars, Rosa is at least one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> JR almost forgot where the hell he is haha


Ah, so doing better than usual.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bakers scott hall gear is great


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ICW has one of the worst rings. Unless you are Adam Cole.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*

















Might be my last time seeing this 😭*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The new women's championship title looks great.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That title belt is bigger than Adam Cole’s entire waist/chest.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR about to call that cage hell in a cell.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That title belt is bigger than Adam Cole’s entire waist/chest.


Britt probably annoyed when she asked Cole to bring her the bag with the belt in it and he could not.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Jamie and Rebel are under the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Britt probably annoyed when she asked Cole to bring her the bag with the belt in it and he could not.


“Bobby, I need a favor buddy…”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> View attachment 118646
> 
> View attachment 118645
> ...


I'm sure she will win it back eventually


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Jamie and Rebel are under the ring.


So is Hornswoggle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yayy more blood


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if Thunder Rosa will take a big bump tonight. Britt got the big bumps last time. Only seems fair for Rosa to go through hell to win this one


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> View attachment 118646
> 
> View attachment 118645
> ...


She’ll win it again. She might not even lose tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Gotta keep 16 steel chairs under the ring just in case…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR loved that stunner.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ill never make fun of owens stunner again


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> “Bobby, I need a favor buddy…”


"Wardlow is only here as my valet, I swear."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Surprised semi-senile JR didn’t start screaming “STONE COLD STONE COLD!”


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Those punches haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"AEW isn't copying Austin. It's March 16th!"

Thunder Rosa does the shittiest stunner ever.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rosa changed the way she does a basement dropkick lately and I don't like it


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol the ref


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That ref bump was so telegraphed, lol. This match isn't doing as much for me as their Lights Out match. It's ok but just... ok. TR seems to have regressed some, or maybe she's injured.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I like this match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

what a powerful lock


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AEW refs…


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two refs means shenanigans?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Was curious as to why Britt was rocking gear inspired by Scott Hall's nWo Hollywood attire, and then I noticed a sign saying R.I.P. to Scott Hall. Needless to say, I just looked up news about The Bad Guy and I'm even more convinced that this year is cursed as fuck. :'(

R.I.P. and God Bless You, Scott Hall.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


WHAT? WHAT?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Stop fucking giving refs screen time fucking hate that shit


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Britt spent more time getting and setting up chairs than she has done any move.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, take the 45 seconds to set up the stunt please. I will just hang out over there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The TayJay vs Bunny/Penelope hardcore match was better than this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Spends 5 mins setting it up


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Britt taking the nasty bumps again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This match is actually not that good but Dave will probably still give it 4.25 stars.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All that set up for that lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thumbtacks again sigh


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JR gives zero fucks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A botch on a roll-up lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Holy shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OVER. BOOKED.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The set for that spot and it wasn't even anything good...why even do it?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Thumbtacks again sigh


they aint even sellin for em anymore lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

She just no sold getting power bombed into tacks LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

You miserable fucks need to give them a break here lol. This was a wild fucking match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sloppy but entertaining.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Average match with some good spots and feel good finish. Their match last year was definitely an anomaly they'll never match again. Hoping for some better matches with a new champ, but I'm not that optimistic about the women's division right now.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fucking outstanding match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I’m sure I’ll be labeled an AEW hater but I really don’t see how anyone can claim that was a good match…


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

So many botches


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Aubrey should compete as a wrestler.

She just did the count in the deadly tacks!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn they fucked up that cage match so bad why did they do all the extra shit with refs why couldn't they just have a good match without all the fucking crap.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

No selling getting power bombed onto thumb tacks .... ffs


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I’m sure I’ll be labeled an AEW hater but I really don’t see how anyone can claim that was a good match…


It wasn’t


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

why is golddust out there


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't feel like nitpicking the main. I was highly entertained overall


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The right person won. Congrats to Rosa.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

One of the more average episodes of AEW recently 5/10


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> You miserable fucks need to give them a break here lol. This was a wild fucking match.


She literally no sold a powerbomb onto thumb tacks cause they had gone over time lmao.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I wanted to like that because cage matches should rule but both of them are bad wrestlers.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Britt is an absolute babe, and yet is willing to get scarred up to cement her status as AEW GOAT female talent and even drop the title to La Creatura.

Much respect to Baker for being such a world caliber champion.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It was quite sloppy towards the end, basically just tried to get from spot to spot but cool that Thunder Rosa won. I always expected her to be the one to beat Britt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCKKK YEESSSS

That was an incredible cage match, they definitely made up for the bad match at Revolution. 

La Mera Mera LFG. Give me a Serena Deeb feud ASAP.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Also the thumbtack spot is starting to get old fast


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The DMD Era is officially over 😭😭😭























*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> they aint even sellin for em anymore lmao


"What's that? It's just a bag of six inch rusty nails. And...a two count!"


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was one of the better main events in the history of Dynamite. It was excellent. I was into it and I was only half paying attention.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The fuck were you people expecting? Benoit/Angle from Rumble 2003? It’s Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa in a cage. Wild match. Of course not perfect but I didn’t expect it to be.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bad match but props to them for putting their bodies through all that. I’d never volunteer to land on thumbtacks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Also the thumbtack spot is starting to get old fast


Yeah it's pretty much in every hardcore match they have. I wonder if this is how older fans felt when tables started become a common occurrence lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Fun main event, and I'm glad Rosa got the W


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The DMD Era is officially over 😭😭😭
> View attachment 118649
> 
> View attachment 118651
> ...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That was one of the better main events in the history of Dynamite. It was excellent.



Oh dude cmon lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't think it surpassed their Lights Out match, but the spots were creative and the crowd investment was fully there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Interested to see who Rosa feuds with


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I tuned out before the match even ended. AEW is way, way too predictable anymore.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a fun Dynamite


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Interested to see who Rosa feuds with


Probably Britt’s lackey losers lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> Also the thumbtack spot is starting to get old fast


Should come up with something else. I saw a match in DDT where they poured out a bag of Legos. It's a little goofy but also would probably hurt worse than the tacks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank god for AEW. Very entertaining show.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

That was a really good match but I get really uncomfortable with the thumb tack spot and they've been using that in a lot of matches lately. Just a personal gripe  really happy Rosa won.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Goldust getting some Thunder on the side or is he just "helping apply the paint?"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Doubt many on here will agree, but I thought the opening trios match was the best of the show. Fast paced and spotty, but everything was done so well. I felt the show underdelivered compared to how it looked on paper, but was a solid 6/10.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Should come up with something else. I saw a match in DDT where they poured out a bag of Legos. It's a little goofy but also would probably hurt worse than the tacks


You can fuck up a vertebrae with a lego


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Should come up with something else. I saw a match in DDT where they poured out a bag of Legos. It's a little goofy but also would probably hurt worse than the tacks


A bridge over water with live alligators. Loser is the one that falls off. Somehow it’ll still get a two count.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> The fuck were you people expecting? Benoit/Angle from Rumble 2003? It’s Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa in a cage. Wild match. Of course not perfect but I didn’t expect it to be.


As per usual for AEW women, it didn't look believable because they're uncoordinated. I'm still baffled by the very first seconds of the match. DMD takes a sloppy clothesline and attempts to climb the cage at such a pace that it makes Big Show climbing a ladder seem like a rocket's speed. And the fact she attempted that again...just baffling. Thunder Rosa's punches was some of the worst "offense" I've ever seen. She does everything at 50% speed because she has no confidence in what she's doing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> A bridge over water with live alligators. Loser is the one that falls off. Somehow it’ll still get a two count.


Bah gawd the croc only ate her 2 legs and one of her left arm, she still have the right one kick out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Doubt many on here will agree, but I thought the opening trios match was the best of the show. Fast paced and spotty, but everything was done so well. I felt the show underdelivered compared to how it looked on paper, but was a solid 6/10.


6-man was definitely great


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> You can fuck up a vertebrae with a lego



I mean you can probably puncture a vein with thumbtacks too lol. I cringed with the hand in the thumbtacks spot.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm probably more in the middle for the main event. It took a bit to get going and some of the spots and selling were off, especially by the end. But it had the hot crowd, it had the big bumps, and yes, it had blood.

This comes nowhere near their Lights Out Match last year mainly because it's a new thing to see the women bleeding anymore so it doesn't feel as special. But overall it was a fun main event.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rosa was the sloppy one, both delivered weak chair shots, but it was entertaining and a good show overall.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Wardlow got PINNED?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Facepalm


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Where were you while we were getting high?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder Rosa vs Serena as a call back to their NWA belt series seems one way to go, but if Shida gets her win back over Serena, that'd set her back. Otherwise it could be the same old names in the rotation: Nyla, Penelope, Bunny, Ruby, Tay, Anna Jay 😫

Rosa vs Hayter feels like one fresh match they could do. Obviously there's Jade vs Rosa but both hold titles so they aren't likely to go there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 118653
> 
> 
> Facepalm


i'm shocked i tell you....SHOCKED


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 118653
> 
> 
> Facepalm


Please tell me that’s not Big Dave. I’m expecting an impartial review and a reasonable 2.75 stars. 😁


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GNKenny said:


> Wardlow got PINNED?



The pin was so unconvincing, I was expecting him to kickout. Wardlow got geeked by a total geek…


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hey I just remembered Wardlow got pinned by Scorpio Sky.

AND NOW I'M PISSED.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Goldust getting some Thunder on the side or is he just "helping apply the paint?"


It is a little odd he was out there. I think he is the producer on a lot of women's matches though. In storyline, Thunder Rosa is friends with Mercedes Martinez, so that would've made sense.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Hey I just remembered Wardlow got pinned by Scorpio Sky.
> 
> AND NOW I'M PISSED.


I'm not.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> It is a little odd he was out there. I think he is the producer on a lot of women's matches though. In storyline, Thunder Rosa is friends with Mercedes Martinez, so that would've made sense.


Dustin had to remind us he still worked there. 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ROSAAAAAAA

Fuck Baker


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Definitely gotta check out this cage Match to hear if it was as sloppy as I'm hearing. I ain't got problems with trainwrecks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Thunder Rosa vs Serena as a call back to their NWA belt series seems one way to go, but if Shida gets her win back over Serena, that'd set her back. Otherwise it could be the same old names in the rotation: Nyla, Penelope, Bunny, Ruby, Tay, Anna Jay 😫
> 
> Rosa vs Hayter feels like one fresh match they could do. Obviously there's Jade vs Rosa but both hold titles so they aren't likely to go there.


I'd put her against Serena, Statlander, Riho, Shida, & Hayter starting out. Maybe get Emi Sakura back in the swing of things. A lot of face vs face going on, but better than booking matches with the talent you listed. They don't have to go back (and hopefully they don't) to the blondes in extended feuds. When Rosa is done having matches with those 4 then you would think that Ember Moon and Toni Storm would be on their way in. I'm really hoping they make Rosa's reign more about the work-rate and put her with talent that can actually go in the ring.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504279257333305346*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Definitely gotta check out this cage Match to hear if it was as sloppy as I'm hearing. I ain't got problems with trainwrecks.



Yeah, there was a bad looking stunner, a botched roll-up, an unnecessary ref bump, a kick by Britt in the corner with no impact in order to set up the next sequence, and a no-sold move on thumbtacks. They did do a few cool spots but it wasn’t a great showing overall.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> Bah gawd the croc only ate her 2 legs and one of her left arm, she still have the right one kick out.


They have used crocodiles already. It was Japan but that is where the thumbtacks first started being used. 

America just doesn’t innovate anymore. Japan has eaten their lunch for years…this Is a forum for discussing the car industry, right?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Yeah, there was a bad looking stunner, a botched roll-up, an unnecessary ref bump, a kick by Britt in the corner with no impact in order to set up the next sequence, and a no-sold move on thumbtacks. They did do a few cool spots but it wasn’t a great showing overall.


Good enough for me, I have to check this out it sounds hilarious.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Doubt many on here will agree, but I thought the opening trios match was the best of the show.


I’m watching it now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


In a real life fight, PVZ’s husband would destroy Wardlow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prosper said:


> I'd put her against Serena, Statlander, Riho, Shida, & Hayter starting out. Maybe get Emi Sakura back in the swing of things. A lot of face vs face going on, but better than booking matches with the talent you listed. They don't have to go back (and hopefully they don't) to the blondes in extended feuds. When Rosa is done having matches with those 4 then you would think that Ember Moon and Toni Storm would be on their way in. I'm really hoping they make Rosa's reign more about the work-rate and put her with talent that can actually go in the ring.



The women’s division has been dominated by Britt and subsequently Jade as titleholders. With a face champ now, expect the heel turns to start rolling in lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504279257333305346*


I feel like they had more stuff planned and Britt was trying to be quick but then they realized they had to go home.

In hindsight, right after the Powerbomb on the tacks, they should have just gone straight into the Fire Thunder Driver to close.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter should beat Thunder Rosa!


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504279257333305346*


Had to no sell it because they were pressed for time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Positives:

The opening 6 Man Tag was fun. The Bryan/Mox squash kind of dragged but I'm interested in the post match stuff with Yuta. The Hardys match was fun for what it was. And the main event was by no means perfect but it was still fun overall and the right person won.

Negatives:

The JAS.....I don't know man. Like, I like Jericho doing this new shtick. But man I'm not feeling this group and this thing went on forever. And the whole Scorpio/Wardlow thing was dumb.

Overall, more positives than negatives which is nice.



Blaze2k2 said:


> Had to no sell it because they were pressed for time.


I mean in retrospect they should have just had Rosa hit her finish right after the Tack spot. I mean, it's a Tack spot. Anything you do between that and the finish is just going to feel like overkill.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Had to no sell it because they were pressed for time.


I mean, no chance they could do one less spot right! Nah, had to get all the spots in even if they made themselves look like idiots in the process.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like they had more stuff planned and Britt was trying to be quick but then they realized they had to go home.
> 
> In hindsight, right after the Powerbomb on the tacks, they should have just gone straight into the Fire Thunder Driver to close.


Yeah that's what it looked like to me they had to rush the finish

Wasn't a great match, was too choppy but a nice feel good ending.

Overall this was a good show, but as always I think AEW Dynamite always has one too many matches - and one too less in terms of segments. 

We probably didn't need the Hardys Tag match, could have put that on Rampage and done the AFO run in on there. 

Jericho looked incredible tonight, like an actual superstar - yet another reinvention and I have high hopes for this one 

Also loving the Bryan, Mox and Regal stuff and they made Yuta look awesome. 

Overall 6.5/10 show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, no chance they could do one less spot right! Nah, had to get all the spots in even if they made themselves look like idiots in the process.


*Let me go ahead and say the Lights Out match was way better than this. This felt like rushed garbage that was trying to emulate the Lights Out match and missed the mark multiple times.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Let me go ahead and say the Lights Out match was way better than this. This felt like rushed garbage that was trying to emulate the Lights Out match and missed the mark multiple times.*


They try way too hard and overbook themselves into a sloppy mess. Too bad no one could have seen this coming...


----------



## Elitest (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504279257333305346*


if you've ever fallen onto a pile of tacks or anything sharp you'd understand the adrenaline that runs through your body. it wouldn't be smart to just lay in it and risk more cuts, would it? this is actually great selling by dr. britt baker and hopefully people will learn from it. very impressive.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Congrats to Rosa!

I wasn't a huge fan of the match though, too much no selling for my liking.

Lights out match is still better i would say.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

if they wanted to rush the Britt/Rosa finish, they could've just had Rosa hit the fire thunder driver right after the power bomb on the tacks. Didn't need Britt to take a powder really.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504279257333305346*


Terrible. A shame that Rosa's win had to happen this way.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thunder Rosa winning the title was a mark-out moment for me. Loved the stacked chair spot. Was a little slow at the start but really picked up towards the middle. The Mariachi band was cool and the crowd has HOT. I thought it was an excellent cage match, but doesn't beat the Lights Out match.

I don't know about others but I'm loving the Jericho heel turn. Guy looks like a movie star again. He's back in shape and has dubbed himself as a "Sports Entertainer", which I think is a clever gimmick playing off of the niche audience and their deeper understanding of how pro wrestling works. It's a dig in a way and a nice way to get dick heel heat with the hardcore fanbase. Jericho explaining WHY 2.0 and Hager appreciated him was well done and explained why their called JAS. The 2.0 guys are actually pretty good on the mic and Jericho can really elevate them and Garcia to new heights within AEW.

Didn't like Wardlow losing the match. Should have had him win for the contractual obligation storyline, but this still builds on the MJF/Wardlow feud, even though they went with the wrong booking option.

The Mox/Bryan/Yuta/Regal segment was great. Loving the tutelage angle so far, especially after the match at Revolution and Regal's debut. Yuta seems to be a lock to join the group after tonight.

Really enjoyed the 6 man tag too, all those guys brought it for a really hot opener. Hardyz vs PP was decent, it was more of a refresher match that got the Hardyz in an AEW match for the first time ever while giving PP a big spot. Jeff Hardy is still ridiculously over.

It was a decent show. The main event and the 6 man tag were the highlights tonight.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> They try way too hard and overbook themselves into a sloppy mess. Too bad no one could have seen this coming...


*I am not looking forward to Cornette seeing this 😔*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

sara sad said:


> Congrats to Rosa!
> 
> I wasn't a huge fan of the match though, too much no selling for my liking.
> 
> Lights out match is still better i would say.


*Instead of removing spots like logical beings, they decided to rush through everything 🤦🏽*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I am not looking forward to Cornette seeing this 😔*


I am. At least I will get some entertainment as a result of this match.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Fuck anyone who didn't enjoy that main event. That was amazing. Thunder Rosa deserved that, and it was incredibly genuine. Loved it. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I watched the main event and while it wasn't bad it definitely wasn't great, they had some good spots but at the same time there were plenty of spots which were sloppy and uncoordinated as well as some just not being necessary. I think the thumbtacks are really overdone at this point, do something different. Few botches here and there.

At least we'll get a good Cornette rant out of this, I usually love Rosa and Baker but this wasn't their best outing.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Really good show tonight. The crowd was jacked the entire night.

Fun 2 hours of wrestling


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Do not worry @The Legit Lioness I'm still happy for Rosa. Just that those damn underwhelming AEW finishes continue to be a tradition. TNA had the same issues.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Was Britt actively trying to avoid giving Rosa any shine in that match? She no sold her back after the fall on the chairs, she no sold the power bomb, and she hit Rosa with a chair after the power bomb for no reason other then to just hit her in the head.

The match was very hit or miss overall, but the result was correct.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Once again Baker match is saved by the gimmick of the match.

All of her regular matches except maybe 1 or 2 are average at best (and i'm very kind with the "average").
When you do no DQ matches 9 times out of 10 then that tells me that you're not capable of having a good match with regular rules.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Finally britt loses the title, I like her but enough is enough.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

this show is trash without CM Punk.... dude is on another level compared to the rest of the "talent". In some ways he is the worst thing to happen to AEW because he is exposing just how bad 95% of the roster is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty average show 

The opener was your typical roh 2018 match. You seen one you seen em all.

Loved the rogues gallery (mark my words this will be the name regal picks) vs chaos match. Wheeler yuta has really stepped up his game recently. Still uncharismatic but he has shown great intensity. 

The Jericho promo was great. The two boneheads cut decent promos as well. Loved them referring to themselves as sports entertainer's.

Wardlow sky was a horrible wwe style finish. Post match beat down was alright.

Hardy boys vs private party was a solid showcase.

Main event was fine. Thumbtacks have become so overused by aew. Fuck abyss was a garbage wrestler and he didn't bring em out for every big match.

4 out of 10


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Britt is a terrible in ring worker. Her matches are all garbage. She doesn’t understand in ring psychology, she just thinks that blading herself creates it. Thank god her reign is over, but for me it should have been Jamie Hayter that beat her. I don’t feel like Rosa has the personality to carry the division


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm so proud of Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker 

The opening 6-tag was a great match too! 

Bryan Danielson/Jon Moxley vs CHAOS and Private Party vs Hardy Boyz were also fun TV matches that delivered too


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Once again Baker match is saved by the gimmick of the match.
> 
> All of her regular matches except maybe 1 or 2 are average at best (and i'm very kind with the "average").
> When you do no DQ matches 9 times out of 10 then that *tells me that you're not capable of having a good match with regular rules.*


Keep that same energy for the Bucks who never follow ANY RULE.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

So glad for Thunder Rosa, probably the best worker in women's division (on par with Deeb and Shida) and very much deserving of a title run.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

anybody want to talk about the ref in the sky vs wardlawl match, sky and wardlawl go outside and the ref counts to two, pvz goes over to wardlawl while sky gets in the ring and the ref stops counting, 30 seconds or so later starts counting again from the beginning then gets to two count, sky attacks wardlawl and they go outside the ref then jumps outside and to try and break it up but stops the count while they go to break.

i fucking detest that shit and not to mention a ref bump in a cage match it literally makes no fucking sense


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

On St Patricks Day Slam 2021 Britt and Rosa had the best match in this trash indie promotion's history, even if the wrong woman won. Yet again tonight the wrong woman won and it was for a championship. They literally just took the belt off of the biggest homegrown AEW star they have and put it on a carnival indie mid-carder. As if the division wasn't bad enough with Baker not having any real credible competition, imagine how much worse the program is about to get with a charisma vacuum like Rosa holding the title. They passed up the opportunity to build Hayter up underneath Baker and have her dethone Baker. I also would assume that Toni Storm, Ember Moon or Mia Yim aren't coming in any time soon or at all because if that's the case any of those 3 are miles beyond Rosa in charisma and quality and would have been a suitable challenger to beat Baker for the title. If they wanted to do the 'Latina as a champion' thing why not use Mercedes Martinez? She's also much more tolerable and talented than Rosa. This match sucked too, it was sloppy as hell with Rosa throwing the worst looking punches I've ever seen. She botched the Stunner. She botched most of the moves she did. Baker deserved to lose to someone a lot more credible or someone with potential and a future, not this mudshow mid-carder. This shit was worse than what WWE is doing with their womens division right now. AEW has had 4 out of 5 womens champions now that feel like carnie low budget indie champions. Britt is the only AEW homegrown talent so far that got herself over despite TKs booking being trash and TK's womens roster being trash and now they do this?

Mox/Bryan had an ok match that went way too long against one of the Job Squads of AEW. Why are they wasting time with this stuff? Yuta and Taylor will never be stars. Give them the titles already.

Jericho's segment and him as a performer in general are awful. A WWE inspired Job Squad on the show portraying themselves as Sports Entertainers. We have a dollar store Shane Douglas, some other guy thats his tag partner and a Channing Tatum wannabe who appears to have a really low IQ. Who the fuck are these guys? Jericho said he puts on 5 star matches  yeah, the last one was in the Attitude Era.

Wardlow segment wasn't bad, wasn't great either but it sets stuff up with MJF. Ok. Fine. Nice. Whatever. Why is Scorpio Sky holding a belt in 2022?

Matt Hardy made his first appearance in AEW where he was tolerable. The Hardys are both nothing more than a nostalgia act AND the best team in AEW at the same time, sad. This match was ok but it went way too long with jobber guys and does anyone really want to see the legendary Hardys vs the other job teams from the AFO? The Hardys appear to be at the end of their career from a performance standpoint, but its nice to see real talent in an AEW ring for a change, especially in the tag division. Give them the belts asap. I heard the announcers mention the Hardy cosplayers The Bucks, hoping its a long long long time until we have to endure that feud again.

The show had some good ideas but overall failed to deliver. It was mostly hot garbage, and AEW is back to it's usual poor booking, with the _results_ of the womens match being the worst thing to happen on the show.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't care much for the show. But looking forward to some stuff.

FTR/Bucks with FTR as faces can work.
Shida/Deeb too... should have been done during Shida's one year boring title reign instead of wasting Deeb on Dark, but hey at least we get packages every week for them now.
Mox turning heel killing Bryan, Regal and the students. 

Jeff's return could have been better, I mean, Cornette's pitch would have been top tier stuff. Didn't care much for this. But I can't wait for his solo run.
Jericho and Matt Hardy keep doing the same things around the time, turning face/heel around the same time, beatdowns on the same show, kidnappings on the same show..shitt.

Can we move on from Cole? I guess Omega must be coming back soon.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The DMD Era is officially over 😭😭😭
> View attachment 118649
> 
> View attachment 118651
> ...


Sadly, yes it is. No reason to watch anything in the AEW womens division anymore with a mid-carder charisma vacuum holding the belt while there's zero other competition for her. Hopefully we get Storm, Athena or Yim to come in and dethrone Rosa asap. TK seems to like long drawn out title reigns that go way longer than they should, but we can hope that won't be the case. Can't wait to see Rosa's first promo as champion, I might just watch paint dry instead.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Back on point after a couple of lacklustre episodes of tv.

if you don’t like that dynamite - face it, you don’t like pro wrestling 

i don’t care about analysing booking decisions - takes the kayfabe out of it. 

Rosa is my favourite wrestler atm and easily the best female in the industry


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Feels like Regal/Danielson/Mox are set up for an inevitable collision course story telling wise with the JAS. "The company needs more pro wrestlers" vs. "We're sports entertainers who beat up pro wrestlers"

Maybe for the soul of baby Garcia.

Crowd was hot too. Felt like the old days of a pre-pandemic crowd for AEW.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> this show is trash without CM Punk.... dude is on another level compared to the rest of the "talent". In some ways he is the worst thing to happen to AEW because he is exposing just how bad 95% of the roster is.


Meh


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Didn’t like the show opener. Again, the Jurassic Express/Cole/Bucks style matches are just not for me. Same thing every time and it’s tiresome.

Jericho cut a good promo — he’s been great lately. Matt Lee (I think that’s his name) has a ton of annoying heel energy, but in a good way. I like Garcia a lot; his look, his expressions (even if it’s very monotone it works for him) and he spoke well and looked serious. Very good segment.

MJF screwed Wardlow, and that was the way to go. We all saw it coming. Sky isn’t the most entertaining but giving him a chance as champ.

The Hardy’s returned as a tag team and now it feels like the luster is off. They’re the Hardy Boyz. They didn’t need a warm up match. They didn’t need to do something if it wasn’t going to be significant. Wasn’t a bad match or anything but it could’ve been a spectacle, a monumental deal.

Love that Thunder Rosa won. She deserves it. She’s one of their better female talents. Didn’t love the match but it wasn’t bad. Too many foreign objects and etc. Excited to see what she does with it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Keep that same energy for the Bucks who never follow ANY RULE.


*







*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Better than last weeks episode still it had its problems. The AEW shows after Revolution has been average sadly.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thorn123 said:


> if you don’t like that dynamite - face it, you don’t like pro wrestling


The main event spent more time gathering chairs and setting them up than it did actual wrestling. It resembled musical chairs more than an actual wrestling match.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

La Parka said:


> The main event spent more time gathering chairs and setting them up than it did actual wrestling. It resembled musical chairs more than an actual wrestling match.


Love musical chairs. AEW can do no wrong.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thorn123 said:


> if you don’t like that dynamite - face it, you don’t like pro wrestling


I assure you, you can love pro wrestling and not enjoy every episode of Dynamite.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I assure you, you can love pro wrestling and not enjoy every episode of Dynamite.


Not every one - this one. If you read my comment I said they have been a bit lacklustre lately.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good episode of Dynamite.

1. Ironically, the six-man tag was the least exciting part of the show, even with all the champs there. Seen it all, heard it all. Cole should no longer be feuding with Page.

2. I love everything about this association with Mox, Danielson, and Regal already. They're there to beat people up and teach kids about violence. Wheeler Yuta felt more important in those few seconds with Regal after the match than he's felt in his entire run with that goofball stable called Best Friends.

3. Good start for the Jericho Appreciation Society. While the guys with him aren't stars, that's the point. It's all about him and not the future. This is the best use for those four. Loved the stuff about "sports entertainment." This latest iteration of Jericho is showing some promise.

4. Not surprised that Wardlow got screwed. Not the call I would have made. The TNT title would have been much, much more important as part of this feud. Alas, it will get Scorpio Sky for a while, as will we. Yawn. The highlight for me came with those few seconds of Wardlow and Paige Van Zant. I hope she gets to develop soon. There's something there.

5. Hardys had a good debut. Please for the love of God Tony, just get rid of the AFO. It's even more pointless now. *Nobody benefits from this stable.*

6. Baker vs. Rosa was good but not as good as last year. Either way, the title change was long overdue and hopefully the other women in the division can develop their characters now instead of having random matches. I don't see Thunder Rosa as a long term champion but if it lets the other women on the show actually breathe, it will be a reign that does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## JadedSoul (10 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> over-simplifying, under-selling, mis-understanding - judging a movie in the first 10 minutes and a book in chapter 1
> 
> how are you ever gonna be happy when Sasha joins?


_Sasha Banks signing with AEW?_


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Holy shit that main event was awful. Pretty average show otherwise, the crowd was the best part. Not having a brawl on the Riverwalk feels like a waste.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JadedSoul said:


> _Sasha Banks signing with AEW?_


only a matter of time I'm sure


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally caught dynamite. It really does seem like they will keep the inner circle but it will form into a Latino stable. Maybe not but just seems like that is the case. Some of the new guys joining Jericho are growing on me. Parker still seems like a jobber.

Mjf fucking over war seems stupid and losing to sky, which will never be over as a talent, Just crickets when he comes out. 

Main event was solid but stupid not being on ppv. As always still lots of losers walking around in this company.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Sadly, yes it is. No reason to watch anything in the AEW womens division anymore with a mid-carder charisma vacuum holding the belt while there's zero other competition for her. Hopefully we get Storm, Athena or Yim to come in and dethrone Rosa asap. TK seems to like long drawn out title reigns that go way longer than they should, but we can hope that won't be the case. Can't wait to see Rosa's first promo as champion, I might just watch paint dry instead.


Exactly! Putting the belt on a boring jobber like Thunder Rosa is a BIG MISTAKE! Britt was red hot as champ they should of stuck with it! 

The best they could do rn is push Jamie Hayter to beat Thunder Rosa for the belt.


----------



## barelypure (Sep 30, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> Didn’t like the show opener. Again, the Jurassic Express/Cole/Bucks style matches are just not for me. Same thing every time and it’s tiresome.
> 
> Jericho cut a good promo — he’s been great lately. Matt Lee (I think that’s his name) has a ton of annoying heel energy, but in a good way. I like Garcia a lot; his look, his expressions (even if it’s very monotone it works for him) and he spoke well and looked serious. Very good segment.
> 
> ...


I was a little confused about the Hardys intro. They said their combined weight was 445 pounds but Jeff looks heavier than 45 pounds. 
For those who may not remember this harkens back to the chants of Fat Hardy will not Diet 😁


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Some dreadful spots in that main event.

The only thing that sells in AEW is the merch.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Exactly! Putting the belt on a boring jobber like Thunder Rosa is a BIG MISTAKE! Britt was red hot as champ they should of stuck with it!
> 
> The best they could do rn is push Jamie Hayter to beat Thunder Rosa for the belt.


Red hot? Her reign was stale for six months.

Thunder Rosa isn't exactly an ideal replacement champion as her ascent to the title felt so disjointed, but it was nevertheless a necessary change.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Exactly! Putting the belt on a boring jobber like Thunder Rosa is a BIG MISTAKE! Britt was red hot as champ they should of stuck with it!
> 
> The best they could do rn is push Jamie Hayter to beat Thunder Rosa for the belt.


With the women's division in ruins, the worst of any company in the current landscape, a green rookie holding the #2 women's title, terrible booking across the board from TK and no real competition Baker had managed to remain a star and is the only homegrown AEW talent that has gotten herself over in this really bad landscape. There's a reason WWE wants to hire her, and others aren't being looked at. The only other people that may be as over as she is are 1 or 2 ex-WWE people who know how to carry themselves and perform like a professional. Even MJF and Warlow who have a lot of potential aren't as over as Baker yet....and then they give some generic overhyped can't throw a punch to save her life indie darling their women's title. I didn't mind Rosa a year ago but never understood the hype, she's ok for a champion if you're an indie fed at a bingo hall with 50 people in the crowd but not for national TV. After seeing her in recent months and how sloppy she was in the cage match, this seems like a worse idea than I thought originally. Hayter needs some work but shes good, and is literally the only woman on their roster that isn't ex-WWE or isn't Britt Baker that comes off as someone who has the entire package. While they could have been building up Hayter to best Britt for her belt all these months they now wasted the title run on another joke of a champion. Now if Hayter turns on Britt without the belt, who cares?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

otbr87 said:


> With the women's division in ruins, the worst of any company in the current landscape, a green rookie holding the #2 women's title, terrible booking across the board from TK and no real competition Baker had managed to remain a star and is the only homegrown AEW talent that has gotten herself over in this really bad landscape. There's a reason WWE wants to hire her, and others aren't being looked at. The only other people that may be as over as she is are 1 or 2 ex-WWE people who know how to carry themselves and perform like a professional. Even MJF and Warlow who have a lot of potential aren't as over as Baker yet....and then they give some generic overhyped can't throw a punch to save her life indie darling their women's title. I didn't mind Rosa a year ago but never understood the hype, she's ok for a champion if you're an indie fed at a bingo hall with 50 people in the crowd but not for national TV. After seeing her in recent months and how sloppy she was in the cage match, this seems like a worse idea than I thought originally. Hayter needs some work but shes good, and is literally the only woman on their roster that isn't ex-WWE or isn't Britt Baker that comes off as someone who has the entire package. While they could have been building up Hayter to best Britt for her belt all these months they now wasted the title run on another joke of a champion. Now if Hayter turns on Britt without the belt, who cares?


Thank God that a great female talent and a very deserving woman in Thunder Rosa is now our world champion


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Forgot to mention something about Jericho’s promo… again with the breaking the fourth wall (and not in the good way). He said something along the lines of “I’ve given you guys great promos and storylines and angles over the years.”

that’s not how you flesh that sentiment out. There’s no need to word it that way because you’re giving away that it’s fake. Even if we know it’s not real, we need these guys — especially someone of Jericho’s status — to carry himself like it is.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> With the women's division in ruins, the worst of any company in the current landscape, a green rookie holding the #2 women's title, terrible booking across the board from TK and no real competition Baker had managed to remain a star and is the only homegrown AEW talent that has gotten herself over in this really bad landscape. There's a reason WWE wants to hire her, and others aren't being looked at. The only other people that may be as over as she is are 1 or 2 ex-WWE people who know how to carry themselves and perform like a professional. Even MJF and Warlow who have a lot of potential aren't as over as Baker yet....and then they give some generic overhyped can't throw a punch to save her life indie darling their women's title. I didn't mind Rosa a year ago but never understood the hype, she's ok for a champion if you're an indie fed at a bingo hall with 50 people in the crowd but not for national TV. After seeing her in recent months and how sloppy she was in the cage match, this seems like a worse idea than I thought originally. Hayter needs some work but shes good, and is literally the only woman on their roster that isn't ex-WWE or isn't Britt Baker that comes off as someone who has the entire package. While they could have been building up Hayter to best Britt for her belt all these months they now wasted the title run on another joke of a champion. Now if Hayter turns on Britt without the belt, who cares?


AEW desperately needs one of the 4HW to jump ship.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AEW desperately needs one of the 4HW to jump ship.


I'm open to that good idea!

Let's go with someone like Charlotte Flair joining AEW.

Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa would have yet another classic working with her too


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AEW desperately needs one of the 4HW to jump ship.


True. If they want to bury their show even further they should hire Mercedes or Ashley, if they want to improve it hire Rebecca or Pamela. I personally do not want to see Rebecca, or even Pamela in that trash indie promotion with a budget wasting their time and talent. Flair on the other hand would crack me up to see her fall from her queens chair in WWE no longer being the golden girl she can job to a variety of untalented indie women on the show. Even though her in ring talent and acting/emoting level is on par with most of the amateur indie women in AEW, I wouldn't wish for any of the women in AEW to have to wrestle Mercedes, no one needs to get injured or have their career ended with an injury no matter how much they shouldn't be on national television.

Just TK bringing in a generational talent who hasn't even come close to peaking yet like Toni Storm, that WWE foolishly let go or Ember Moon who is fantastic or even a Mia Yim, who is more talented than any of the women on the roster they currently have would suffice, Horsewomen need not apply lol.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AEW desperately needs one of the 4HW to jump ship.


Nah i dont want to see another "Look they signed another former wwe employee lol" thread.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Wardlow / Sky match is a perfect example of a DQ being a great option for the finish. 

You don't want to take the belt off of Sky, but Wardlow is a Monster face that needs to be protected....DO A DAMN DQ!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa deserves the 4 stars that they apparently got for their thrilling Steel Cage match!!

Both of those women should be proud of themselves this week


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Nah i dont want to see another "Look they signed another former wwe employee lol" thread.


I agree with this in theory, but for the men. The women's division is so starved of talent that a Sasha Banks or Becky Lynch could help raise it. There's a dearth of both big name female wrestlers and good female workers, so they're kind of in the same position they were with men in 2019 when a lot of the best were under contracts elsewhere. The refusal to sign Tessa Blanchard, who could be on par with the 4 Horsewomen and is arguably a better worker, is irritating even if due to her attitude.

On the men's side, I'd love it if AEW focused 90% on unearthed indy talent, the best from ROH/IMPACT/MLW/etc., and stars from Japan, Mexico and Europe. Obviously don't dismiss WWE wrestlers, but most are unessential. I wouldn't have even signed Keith Lee personally. Tony had to dig into the indies when AEW formed and while some didn't pan out, MJF, Darby, Jungle Boy, Sammy, Britt Baker and dare I say Orange Cassidy (who I'm not a big fan of, but he's undoubtedly been a revelation) have been bigger successes for the company than most of the guys straight outta the Fed. HOOK was instantly over without being programmed like a robot at the WWE PC. If that day one group signed now, I wonder if they'd have nearly the same success. Sammy would probably be stuck on Dark as there'd be no Inner Circle opportunity.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

every signing gets shit on here so yeah maybe they should sign a few wwe made female stars. Wonder if Charlotte ever switches sides at some point in her career. There is literally nothing left to do for her other than wrestling and winning titles.
Is she allready a 16 time champ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> True. If they want to bury their show even further they should hire Mercedes or Ashley, if they want to improve it hire Rebecca or Pamela. I personally do not want to see Rebecca, or even Pamela in that trash indie promotion with a budget wasting their time and talent. Flair on the other hand would crack me up to see her fall from her queens chair in WWE no longer being the golden girl she can job to a variety of untalented indie women on the show. Even though her in ring talent and acting/emoting level is on par with most of the amateur indie women in AEW, I wouldn't wish for any of the women in AEW to have to wrestle Mercedes, no one needs to get injured or have their career ended with an injury no matter how much they shouldn't be on national television.
> 
> Just TK bringing in a generational talent who hasn't even come close to peaking yet like Toni Storm, that WWE foolishly let go or Ember Moon who is fantastic or even a Mia Yim, who is more talented than any of the women on the roster they currently have would suffice, Horsewomen need not apply lol.


Rebecca and Pamela jumping ship would make AEW's women's division great!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> every signing gets shit on here so yeah maybe they should sign a few wwe made female stars. Wonder if Charlotte ever switches sides at some point in her career. There is literally nothing left to do for her other than wrestling and winning titles.
> Is she allready a 16 time champ?


Charlotte Flair is apparently a 13-time world champion atm.

I still think that she’s the most likely Horsewoman to possibly switch to AEW later down the line.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Charlotte Flair is apparently a 13-time world champion atm.
> 
> I still think that she’s the most likely Horsewoman to possibly switch to AEW later down the line.


Looked up on wikipedia.
If we count the nxt title she is a 15 time champ.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I count the NXT (Women’s) title as a world championship.

I wish that WWE counted it too.

Ditto with the NXT United Kingdom (Women’s) title.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I count the NXT (Women’s) title as a world championship.
> 
> I wish that WWE counted it too.
> 
> Ditto with the NXT United Kingdom (Women’s) title.


I mean after all charlotte challanged the nxt womens champ after winning the rumble.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Rebecca and Pamela jumping ship would make AEW's women's division great!


I agree fully, but TK has proven he doesn't know how to book and AEW comes off as a trash amateur indie promotion overall and they continue to make terrible booking decisions so I don't want to see some of the best women in WWE degrade themselves by going to AEW. Charlotte going there would be fun cause it's a demotion for her. Put her in the Andrade Jobber Office stable 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> I agree fully, but TK has proven he doesn't know how to book and AEW comes off as a trash amateur indie promotion overall and they continue to make terrible booking decisions so I don't want to see some of the best women in WWE degrade themselves by going to AEW. Charlotte going there would be fun cause it's a demotion for her. Put her in the Andrade Jobber Office stable 🤣


Charlotte jumping ship just to end up in Andrade's jobber faction just shows how clueless TK is 😂

If Bayley jumps ship she should do kind of like what Scott Hall did going to WCW and take over! But TK isnt smart like that is he? I dont want to see Bayley come over just to end up wasted on the side with jobbers when she should be taking it over.

Bayley wanted to do a women's nWo faction btw, when it happens in WWE and it ends up of course being better than the boring Ronda shit or it happens in AEW and it ends up taking the AEW womens division to that next level it needs to be taken, it should totally happen!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Charlotte jumping ship just to end up in Andrade's jobber faction just shows how clueless TK is 😂
> 
> If Bayley jumps ship she should do kind of like what Scott Hall did going to WCW and take over! But TK isnt smart like that is he? I dont want to see Bayley come over just to end up wasted on the side with jobbers when she should be taking it over.
> 
> Bayley wanted to do a women's nWo faction btw, when it happens in WWE and it ends up of course being better than the boring Ronda shit or it happens in AEW and it ends up taking the AEW womens division to that next level it needs to be taken, it should totally happen!


I'd be cool with a women's nWo stable in WWE if it were to happen.

Bayley in AEW would be on Dark within 2 months after losing to Riho, Rosa, Conti and whatever other indie jobbers they feed people to. She'd have to lose to Jade too before being moved to Dark. Gotta keep that Goldberg streak alive.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> I'd be cool with a women's nWo stable in WWE if it were to happen.
> 
> Bayley in AEW would be on Dark within 2 months after losing to Riho, Rosa, Conti and whatever other indie jobbers they feed people to. She'd have to lose to Jade too before being moved to Dark. Gotta keep that Goldberg streak alive.


Yikes! I guess we just cant trust Tony Khan if thats what he would do with Bayley. 😬


----------

